# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  الاعمدة المريخية والرياضية اليوم الثلاثاء 7 نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
            وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
تعادل بطعم الخسارة


*بالأمس قلنا ان مواجهة نيالا لن تكون سهلة على المريخ خاصة ان الحديث عن  مباراتي الفريق بنيالا بدأ يأخذ طابع حسم المنافسة على لقب الدوري وهذا كان  يتطلب ان يحافظ الأحمر على تألقه الكبير الذي كفل له الفوز في مواجهات  صعبة ومصيرية في بطولة الممتاز.
*التعادل امام أتى بطعم الخسارة لانه كان بالإمكان ان يتجنبه الفريق في هذا  المنعطف الحاسم من عمر المنافسة التي باتت المباريات المتبقية فيها تحسب  بأصابع اليد.
*المريخ دخل للقاء بصورة جيدة واستطاع ان يترجم ذلك بهدف رائع من احمد آدم  بيبو الذي واصل التخصص في الركلات الثابتة التي باتت بمثابة ركلات الجزاء  عند بيبو.
*الأحمر ختم الشوط الأول متقدماً ،لكن مردود الفريق أنخفض في شوط الحسم  الذي فشل المهندس في إدارته بصورة جيدة وهذه هي المرة الأولى التي يفشل  فيها محمد موسى في حسم شوط المدربين لصالحه.
*خروج التكت رغم انه أستحق الخروج إلا ان البديل برأى لم يضف كثيراً لوسط  المريخ وهذا ضاعف الضغط على دفاعات المريخ التي كانت تحظى خلال المباريات  السابقة بوسط ملعب يتميز بتخزين الكرة والعمل على إمتصاص هجمات الخصم قبل  ان تعبر للدفاع.
*التعادل في هذا التوقيت محبط ،لكن المريخ مازال في وضع جيد ومازالت ىحظوظه أكبر في الظفر لقب الممتاز.
*المهندس لا نود ان نثقل عليه ،لكن كان بالإمكان أفضل مما كان لا سيما ان  الفريق كان سيبعد نفسه عن مربع الضغوطات لو تمكن من عبور الوادي.
*التراخي في الشوط الثاني دفع ثمنه الفريق بتعادل مرير كان يمكن تجنبه.
*نجوم المريخ نتمنى ان يكون لقاء أمس بمثابة جرس إنذار لهم حتى يعلموا ان الألقاب تحتاج لجهود متواصلة حتى منصات التتويج.
*تأخير الدفع ببكري للشوط الثاني والدفع بضفر الذي لا يجيد الأدوار التي  يقوم بها التكت جعل الفرقة الحمراء تدفع الثمن غالياً في نيالا.
وهج اخير
*ملعب نيالا هو الأسوأ بعد ملعب النقعة وأعتقد ان مدينة بحجم نيالا تحتاج  لملعب يصلح للعب الكرة لان الملعب الذي أجريت عليه مباراة الأمس يصلح لاي  شي ما عدا لعب الكرة.
*لابد من الإستفاقة السريعة والعودة بنقاط مباراة مريخ البحير ان أراد المريخ المنافسة على لقب الدوري.          


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
خيرها في غيرها !!

قدم الوادي نيالا خدمة كبيرة للمهندس ونجوم المريخ في مباراة الامس !!
فات على المهندس تجهيز لاعب صاحب طول فارع مثل صالح العجب كان يمكن ان يستفيد منه في زحمة لاعبي الوادي طوال القامة !!
المهندس اعتمد على لاعبين قصار القامة في تلك المباراة
اين كلاتشي واين صاحل العجب واين واين !!
لا نريد ان نبكي على اللبن المسكوب ولكننا نقول للاخ محمد موسى ان لكل مباراة رجالها ولكل مباراة لاعبيها ولكل ملعب نجومه !!
كان بالامكان الاستفادة من ابراهيم جعفر صاحب الطوال الفارع وكان بالامكان الاستفادة منه في مباراة الامس
بدلا من ادخال ابراهيم جعفر اقحم لنا ضفر !!
اول مرة نشعر ان هناك تقصير في المباراة !!
منذ اصابة مامادو كان على المهندس ادخال ابراهيم جعفر !!
فريق اسامة عطا المنان اعتاد على الحصول على النقاط عبر ركلات الجزاء
حذرنا من خطورة فريق اسامة !!
على فكرة اسامة عطا المنان سيترشح لانتخابات الاتحاد المحلي للخرطوم !!
هل سيفوز اسامة بانتخابات اتحاد الخرطوم !!
على مجلس المريخ ان يقف ضد اسامة عطا المنان في انتخابات الاتحاد المحلي المقبلة !!
دفع المريخ ثمن وقوفه مع شداد !!
الوادي نيالا الذي كان حملا وديعا مع اندية الهامش وخسر من تريعة البجا وخسر من الاهلي مدني كان اسد كاسرا امام المريخ !!
على المريخ ان يقف بقوة ضد الاخ اسامة عطا المنان راعي الوادي نيالا !!
كان لابد ان يدفع المريخ الثمن طالما انه وقف مع شداد !!
المريخ ليس في حاجة الى نقاط ميتة !!
اما ان نتوج بالبطولة بعرق جبين او نحصد الوصافة بجدارة !!
اسلم للمريخ ان يخسر البطولة حتى لا يكون على سدة الحكم معتصم جعفر ومجدي واسامة عطا المنان
سيكون المريخ ضد اسامة عطا المنان في اي انتخابات حتى لو اعيدت اليوم قبل الغد !!
الوادي الذي خسر من طيش الدوري صار اسدا كاسرا ضد المريخ امس !!
يا ياكل المريخ بيده او يخسر !!
لا نريد نقاط فطيسة نريدها بقوة عين !!
رجالة وحمرة عين !!
الوادي ضربات الجزاء سيدفع الثمن حينما يواجه المريخ في الخرطوم !!
القادم سيكون خطر يا وادي والجايات اكثر من الرايحات !!
اخيرا جدا
شداد البحر قال انه جاء لتغيير الواقع المرير !!
نحن معك وسندعمك لابعاد اندية فردتي وفردتك وزولي وزولك من الممتاز !!
الدرجة الممتاز يجب ان يكون فيها اندية تلعب كرة نضيفة !!
لابد من تصفية كافة الاندية الهشة والرخوة التي تحصل على الدعومات من الفرد !!
حتى التحكيم يجب غربلته حتى لو ادى الامر يا شدو لبتر كل العظام !!
اكسح امسح نحن معك واخترناك لانك اشرف الرجال وانزه الرجال سر الى الامام وابتر كافة المظاهر السالبة 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لدغة عقرب
النعمان حسن
ماذا تحقق قمة ضالة الطريق

المعذرة ان قلت اننى شخصيا ومنذ سنوات عديدة افتقدت اى دافع لمتابعة
الكرة السودانية محليا وقاريا لاننا منذ فترة ليست قصيرة لم نعد نلعب
الكرة داخل الملعب سواء من الاستادات او عبر القنوات الفضائية الا اننى
اتابع ما يدور من حوار فى القنوات الفضائية ولقد استوقفنى بشكل خاص ما
صحب تعادل الهلال مع هلال الابيض من جدل وردود افعال فى قناة الهلال
اهمها تقديم المدرب خالد استقالته عقب انهاء المباراة واعلان الهلال
حسب ما تداولته اجهزة الاعلام فى ذات اللحظة قبول استقالته والمدهش ان
نطالع خبرا ان مجلس الهلال قرر الاجتماع فى اليوم التالى للمباراة مما
يطرح السؤال من الذى قبل استقالة مدرب الهلال قبل الاجتماع بل وعقب
المباراة مباشرة وفى ذات اللحظة التى اعلن فيهاالمدرب تقديم استقالته
كاغرب حدثين شهدهما الهلال قبل ان يغادر اللاعبون الملعب والاعجب من ذلك
ان نجمى الهلال الديبة وخالد الزومة واللذان كانا يحللان المباراة عقب
انتهائها مباشرة فيشيدان باستقالة المدرب ويؤكدان انه لولم يفعل ذلك فان
مجلس الادارة سيعفيه من منصبه حتى لا يفرط الهلال فى تحقيق بطولة الدورى

كل هذاشهدناه بعد دقائق من صافرة نهاية المباراة ووتواصل البدع ونحن
نطالع فى اليوم التالى تصريحا للمدرب الاجنبى الجديد تصريحا له بانه
يبشرويعد بعودةالهلال لتحقيق البطولات الخارجية وهو لم يقف بعد على
امكانات الفريق الفنية بل ويجهل ان الهلال لم يحقق اى بطولة خارجية فى
تاريخه الطويل

لنكن امينين مع انفسنا ونسال بكل شفافية

(هل يمكن ان نشهد فى بلد فى العالم مهما تخلف احداثا كهذه لحظة انهاء
المباراة خاصة وان الفريق نفسه كان قد تعاقد مع مدرب اجنبى كان يحتم على
الهلال ان يواصل خالد مسؤليته حتى يتسلمها المدرب الاجنبى الجديد فى
الوقت المناسب )

ما اوردته بتفصيل دقيق وان كان مكررا وربما مملا انما قصدت به لاؤكد الى
اى مدى اننا نحن نعيش فى عبث ادارى وهى حالة مكررة فى الكرة السودانية
وكم هو غريب ان نشهد تصعيدات كهذه بسبب الانحراف الخطيرفى تعامل اداراتنا
وجماهيرنا بل وصحافتنا الرياضية وهى تجعل من منافسة بطولة الدورى
السودانى هدفا يعلو الاعداد للبطولة الافريقية المؤهلة للمشاركة فى كاس
العالم للاندية وتجعل منها هدفا اعلى من الاعداد للبطولات الخارجية طالما
ان المشاركة فى البطولة الافريقية متاحة لصاحبى المركزين الاول والثانى
مما يحتم على كلا الفريقين ان ينعاملا مع البطولة المحلية باعتارها
اعدادية للمنافسات الخارجية لا ان تكون بطولة اهم واعلى من اعداد
الفريقين للبطولة الافريقية والتاهل لكاس العالم للاندية حتى لاتكون
خصما على الاعداد لهذه البطولات الخارجية متى تم التعامل معها باعتبارها
انها هدفا اكبر لذاتها وكلاهما يحتاج ليتخذ منها وسيلة لاعداد الفريقين
للبطولات الافريقية وذلك باتاحة الفرصة لاكبرعدد من لاعبى الفريقين حتى
يعد نفسه مؤهلا للمنافسة الافريقية التى تحتم على كلا الفريقين اعداد
اكبرعدد من لاعبيهم حتى يتاهلا للمشوار الطويل لتحقيق البطولة الافريقية
بدلامن ان يحولان الدورى المحلى لحرب تخصم من اعدادهما للبطولات
الافريقية وهما يجعلان من بطولة الدورى هدفا يعلو الاعداد للبطولات
الافريقية التى يشارك فيها صاحبا المركزين الاول والثانى فى الدورى
المحلى فلنماذا اذن يكون الدورى المحلى خصما على الاعداد للبطولة
الافريقية وايهما افضل للفريقين تصدر الدورى المحلى ام من يحقق البطولة
الافريقية بل ومن يحقق المركز الافضل فيها وهذا يتتطلب التركيز على
استغلال الدورى المحلى لاعداد اكبر عدد من اللاعبين للبطولات الافريقية
الاكثر اهمية من بطولة الدورى المحلى

وختاما اقول على الفريقين ان يوجهها اهتمامها بالبطولة المحلية لاعداد
اكبر عدد من لاعبى الفريقين وليس التركيز والهرج لتحقيق البطولة المحلية
خصما على اعداد الفريقين للبطولة الافريقية

(فضونا من التتويج ببطولة الدورى المحلى وارفعوا رايتكم وراية السودان
فى البطولة الافريقية والتحية لمن يحقق للسودان هذه البطولة وليس بطولة
محلية لاقيمة او وذن لها



(شخصيا لم اتابع المباراة ولكن تابعت ما دار حول المباراة فى قناة الهلال)



(الفريقان بحاجة لاعداد الفريق للبطولة الافريقية وليس العراك من اجل
بطولة الدورى بتشنج وانفعال على كل المستويات اداريا وفنيا بل ومعقبين)

(كيف تكون بطولة الدورى هدف استراتيجى وكيف يستقيل المدرب عقب صافرة
الحكم وكيف مجلس الادارة يصدرقراره بقبول الاستقالة عقب المباراة مباشرة
ويعود ليعلن انه يجتمع فى اليوم التالى فمن قبل استقالة المدرب وكيف يشيد
عمالقة خالد الزومة والديبة باستقالة خالد وقبول المجلس للاستقلة )

(وكيف يتجاهل المعقبين انانية نجوم الهلال واللقطة الوحيدة واظنه كاريكا
يهدر هدف مضمون لانانيته وهو فى موقع غير مناسب ليهدف بينما زميله فى
حالة انفراد دون اى رقابة) وكان يتعين عليه ان يمررها له حتى يضمن تحقيق
الهدف

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
د. بابكر مهدي الشريف
وضاعت الوسامة في نيالا

× ضاع الأمل وتلاشت الآمال عصر أمس بنيالا، عندما قبل فتية الأحمر التعادل مع فريق الوادي نيالا بإرادة لاعبيه وجهازهم الفني.
× ضاعت الوسامة والجسارة والمهارة بنيالا، وقدم الأحمر أسوأ مباراة له بعد أن سطعت نجومه وتوهجت في المباريات السابقة، حتى ظننا أن زمن التوهان والتشوهات لن يعود مرة أخرى، لكنه عاد.
× نحن نعلم تماما أن كرة القدم تحتمل كل شيء ومع أي فريق مهما كانت درجة تواضعه والفوارق الفنية بينه وبين منافسه ولكن.
× بالأمس لم نر المريخ الذي كان، فلقد استسلم اللاعبون للاعبي نيالا، فغابت الحركة والنشاط والرغبة في الانتصار تماما.
× كان شكل وادي البحير هو الأكثر ظهورا والأبرز شخصية، ولولا الألوان لما عرفنا أو تعرفنا على العشق السرمدي.
× أين غاب التش ولماذا وكيف تلاشت انطلاقات الغربال الخطيرة، ولماذا قبل الاستسلام لمدافعي الوادي بهذه السلبية المقيتة القبيحة، التي لا تليق بلاعب ممدوح ومسنود بهذه الطريقة التي يتمتع بها الغربال.
× الرأي عندي هو، لو أن هذا التعادل أتى في أي وقت غير هذا الوقت، لما اعترض عليه احد ولما تحسر عليه بشر أبدا أبدا.
× وهذا الوقت الذي أعنيه، هو وقت تعثر الهلال أمام هلال الأبيض، وتنازله عن الصدارة، التي ظل يعتليها منذ انطلاقة المنافسة، فمن الغباء أن يظهر المريخ بعد هذه الهدية الثمينة، بهذه الروح القبيحة التي لا تشبه المريخ وعناصره وجهازه الفني.
× ولأجل ذلك كان تعادل العصر بمثابة خنجر غرز في خاصرة عشاق الأحمر، الذين كانوا قد فرحوا وأفرطوا في الفرح عقب تعادل الهلال أمام هلال التبلدي، ولكن أتى لاعبو المريخ وجهازهم الفني بما لم تتوقعه تلك الجماهير الحمراء الطامحة.
× وكان يمكن أن يكون التعادل أيضا مقبولا ومهضوما لو قدم كل لاعب مسئوليته على الوجه الأكمل، ولكن أن نرى ذلك التراخي والكسل وعدم الاهتمام الواجب توفره في مثل هذه المباريات، فيصبح الأمر فيه كثير من الألم والمذاق العلقم بكل تأكيد.
× ولا يمكن أن نمر من هذه المباراة ومجرياتها دون أن نوجه بعض اللوم للأخ الصديق محمد موسى، الذي مدحناه كثيرا قبلا، فالمهندس بالأمس لم يدير المباراة كما ينبغي أن يكون.
× محمد موسى تعامل مع المباراة برتابة شديدة ومملة، ولم يتعامل مع فكر وأسلوب لاعبي الوادي ومدربهم، بل استسلم للأمر الماثل أمامه، وهنا تظهر دائما الفوارق بين المدربين في درجة جرأتهم وحدة ملاحظتهم، وقدرتهم على التعامل مع الأمر في اللحظة والحين.
× فمنذ البداية وضح أن التكت والتش خارج الجو تماما، فلماذا لم يتجرأ ويسحبهم ويدفع بآخرين يكونوا أكثر حضورا وتهيئة نفسية أفضل منهم؟
× المريخ ناد كبير ولاعبيه الموجودين معظمهم قدموا المقنع، فليس ما هناك ما يمنع الزج بهم عندما يخفق الأساسيون.
× ومن هنا نقول أن مباراة الوادي انتهت بشرها، ونأمل أن يركز الأحمر على مباراة مريخ البحير، فالدوري لا زال تحت أرجل اللاعبين.
ذهبيـــــــــــات
× نجح مجلس الشجعان في حسم مشكلة وارغو بعد أن قاموا بتحويل المبلغ المطلوب.
× تعتبر مشكلة وارغو من المشاكل التي كان ينبغي أن يتضافر عليها كل عشاق المريخ المقتدرين وليس مجلس الشجعان وحده.
× انتهت مشكلة وارغو، ونأمل أن لا تظهر مشكلة أخرى مثلها.
× أحسنت اللجنة المنظمة وهي ترفض كل الشكاوي التي وجدتها.
× هذه الشكاوي بدون الرجوع للقواعد واللوائح نجدها قد فقدت قيمتها بعد أن مكثت كل هذه المدة الطويلة، والتي لا تحدث إلا في عرف مجلس معتصم ورفاقه المنصرف.
× انتخابات ناديي القمة المصرية الزمالك والأهلي تغلي بشدة.
× مرتضى منصور الرئيس الحالي تتحدث أعماله خاصة البنيات الأساسية ورغم ذلك يجد معارضة ومنافسة قوية.
× محمود طاهر الرئيس الحالي للأهلي قدم الكثير وخاصة في جانب فريق الكرة وحقق العديد من البطولات، ولكنه يجد منافسة على أشدها من محمود الخطيب.
× رغم ذلك تجد الاحترام المتبادل بينهم، فعندما ذهب رئيس النادي الأهلي لحضور مباراة للأهلي ولحظة صعد المقصور، لحظ وجود الخطيب فما كان منه إلا وذهب إليه وقبله وحياه ثم ذهب لمكانه المخصص مع مرافقيه.
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، أنسوا مباراة وادي البحير، وركزوا لينا مع مريخ البحير

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيف المداد 
  أ _ زهير مساعد
 *بدينا شغل الترضيات ياشداد*
  رفضت اللجنة كل شكاوي الممتاز  بمافيها شكوي الوادي الصحيحة في سادومبا  لاعب الهلال العاصمي والذي رفض ناديه اشراكه في اي مباراة منذ الشكوي فيه  منذ الدورة الاولي .
 و اشراكه في الاسبوع الثاني عشر من الدورة التانية قبل النظر غي الشكاوي بثلاثة ايام يقودنا الي امرين
 *الاول عدم اشراكه طوال هذه المدة ناتج من اقتناه الاهلة بخطئهم في اشراك   سادومبا الذي تم طرده في مباراة ودية رسمية معلنة  وتحت اشراف الاتحاد  ومثبت حادثة الطرد في تقرير حكم المباراة.
 *الثاني اشراك نادي الهلال  اللاعب قبل البت في الشكوي بثلاثة ايام ان دل انما يدل علي انهم وصلتهم  تسريبات من اللجنة  تطمئنهم برفض كل الشكاوي . 
 وهذا يقودنا لتحليلنا ان هناك ترضيات قد تمت في حسم هذه الشكاوي
 من خلال المساواة بين ناديي القمة وليس بالقانون والمستندات والا لخسر  الهلال نقاط مباراة حي الوادي نيالا وذلك بسبب اشراكهم للاعب موقوف .
  اما بخصوص شكوي هلال كادوقلي في لاعب المريخ باسكال بادعاء انه لاعب اجنبي  فموقف المريخ سليما حيث ان مستندات تسجيل اللاعب كانت صحيحة
 والتي  اطلعت عليها وقبلتها لجنة التسجيلات وبالفعل تم تسجيله كلاعب وطني مجنس لان  مستند تجنيس باسكال موجود في الاتحاد ولم تصل راي افادة من جهات الاختصاص  للاعب او المريخ او رالاتحاب بسحب جنسية اللاعب الامر الذي جعل المريخ  ولجنة التسجيلات وقتها في السليم ، وحتي لو ثبت بعد ذلك ان اللاعب قد تم  سحب جنسيته ولم تخاطبه الجهات الرسمية بذلك فهذا ليس بخطأ المريخ الذي  يعاقب عليه ويعتبر خطا طرف ثالث وفي هذه الحالة حتي اذا تم قبول الشكوي  فالقرار حسب اللوائح والقولنين كان سيكون باعادة المباراة.
 انها المساومة والمحاباة وشغل الترضيات الذي عانينا منه كثيرا في الاتحادات السابقة .
 واليوم لجنة اتحاد شداد الجديد تسير في نفس النهج والطريق 
 والي متي? 
 زهير مساعد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الامس
 النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
لمصلحة من يا حسن برقو

    لن أستبق الأحداث بخصوص قرارات اللجنة المنظمة والتي من المتوقع أن تصدر اليوم والتي يترأسها الفاتح باني صاحب شكوى باسكال أو الهلالابي رمزي القضارف صاحب عبارتي بصق على.. وبصق في.. وننتظر منهما ومن معهما في اللجنة أن يخلعا الرداء الأزرق وأتمنى أن لا يكون أحدهما قد تلقى اتصالاً هاتفياً من بعض المتعصبين كارهي المريخ.
    اليوم يا رمزي القضارف ستؤكد لكل أهل السودان هل أتيت من أجل المدعوم الذي تشجعه أم أتيت لخدمة الكرة السودانية، فلا أحد يطالب بأن لا يكون لك انتماء ولكن دخول الاتحاد العام يعني التجرد من الانتماء.
    هلالاب اللجنة المنظمة أمام امتحان الضمير وخاصة أولئك الذين لديهم اتصالات بذلك الصحفي المتعصب وذلك الآخر الذي يكره المريخ أكثر من حبه لنادي الصفر الدولي.
    كم تمنيت أن يقسم أعضاء اللجنة المنظمة على المصحف لأن غالبية الموجودين الآن عرفوا بتعصبهم وبينهم ضعيف الشخصية والذي يأتمر بالتلفون.
    اللجنة المنظمة الزرقاء أمام محك حقيقي إما أن تؤكد للمجتمع الرياضي أنهم يرغبون في المساهمة في الكرة السودانية أو يوضحوا أنهم شلة متعصبين صفيراب ولن نرحمهم لأن هذا المكان الذي يتواجدون فيه لا مكان فيه لمشجعين متعصبين، فمن يعشق الهلال ويريد أن يخدمه كمشجع متعصب ليذهب إلى المدرجات في المعبرة ولن نهتم به ولكن هنا في الاتحاد العام لن يتقبله الوسط الرياضى ولن نمل الكتابة عنه وعن أفعاله حتى يخجل ويذهب بعيداً أو تخلعه ثورة الجماهير وكل الشرفاء.
    جمهور المريخ يراقب عن كثب ويحذر كل الهلالاب المتعصبين في اللجنة من المساس بالكيان أو تنفيذ أجندة وأغراض تخدم النادي الذي يشجعونه.
    ما ستفعله اللجنة المنظمة اليوم هو الرسالة التي جاءت من أجلها هذه المجموعة وسيظهر للكل إلى أي مدى يمكن أن يكون الاتحاد عادلاً أو يقوده مشجعون متعصبين هدفهم نشر الفوضى في الكرة السودانية أو النهوض بها.
    يحل سيد البلد وزعيمها الأوحد عصر اليوم ضيفاً على حي الوادي نيالا في مباراة لا تقبل القسمة على اثنين إذا أراد أبناء المهندس المحافظة على الصدارة وعدم التفريط فيها بعد أن أتت طائعة مختارة.
    ما زال الوقت مبكراً للحديث عن بطولة الموسم والأفضل التعامل مع كل مباراة على حدة فمباراة حي الوادي من الأهمية بمكان أن يركز فيها الجميع ويتركوا التحليل والحسابات.
    المهمة الآن هي الفوز في مباراة الوادي وخطف النقاط من فك فريق يتميز بالسرعة وبناء الهجمة السليم ويضم عناصر مميزة والمطلوب من فرسان المريخ احترام المنافس والتركيز على حسم المباراة من الشوط الأول.
    لا نخشى في مباراة اليوم إلا حكماً مثل ضعيف الشخصية فضل حميدان أو الفاشل الذي سمح لأوتارا بأن يعتدي على دراج الأهلي عطبرة بثلاث خطافيات أو حكماً مثل الفاشل أبوشنب الذي يتفرج على جزار مثل الدمازين وهو يتعمد تصفية السماني الصاوي.
    أو نشاهد مرة أخرى حكماً مفتقداً للموهبة ولا علاقة له بالقانون مثل ياسر الله جابو أو صبري.
    أما أمثال المعز والسموأل والطريفي وكسلا فهؤلاء إذا أراد خير السيد عبدالقادر خيراً بالكرة السودانية فيجب أن لا يرسلهم ويتركهم هنا في الخرطوم يديرون مباريات نادي الصفر الدولي.

    تم اختيار عشرة عناصر من المريخ للمنتخب واختيار اثنين فقط من المدعوم والغريب أن عناصر المريخ كانوا متواجدين عندما اختارتهم لجنة المنتخبات ولم يتم إلا اختيار السماني والغربال والآن عشرة من المريخ.
    نعم أبناء المريخ هم الأميز في الساحة الرياضية ويتمتعون بالموهبة وهم أصحاب الكعب الأعلى ويستحق عشرة من رجال المريخ أن يمثلوا المنتخب ولكن أين كان برقو ولجنته في وقت سابق وهذه اللجنة تتجاهل مواهب المريخ وتختار بقية العناصر من الأندية الأخرى.
    بطولة سيكافا لن تحسن نقاط المنتخب في التصنيف العالمي ولن يستفيد منها المنتخب في نقاط الفيفا واللاعبون الآن مرهقون جداً من ضغط المباريات ونحن في خواتيم الموسم وكل فريق يحتاج لكل عناصره فهل هي خطة زرقاء جديدة يا الهلالابي حسن برقو لإفقاد المريخ عشرة من ركائزه الأساسية.
    لجنة المنتخبات عجزت عن معاقبة لاعبي الهلال عندما لم يلبوا نداء الوطن ولم يسافروا رفقة المنتخب لبوروندي وكان المنتخب يقاتل في أدغال إفريقيا والصفيراب يؤدون في تجارب ودية أمام الجريف وأبوروف.
    هل سألت لجنة المنتخبات أصحاب الشأن والفنيين عن الفائدة التي سيجنيها المنتخب أم هو قرار فقط للإضرار بالأندية التي تضم مواهب وعناصر تعتمد عليها الأندية في خواتيم الموسم وحرمانها من العناصر التي تصنع الفارق.
    قرار الهلالابي حسن برقو يُشتم من ورائه الطبخة الزرقاء غير مستوية لأن الإسراع في قرارات مثل هذه توضح إلى أي مدى يمكن أن يسهم وجود متعصب داخل أروقة الاتحاد.
    شارك المنتخب بدون لاعبي المريخ الاثنين السماني والغربال واللذان طلبهما المدير الفني مازدا في المباريات السابقة وخاض المنتخب مبارياته واعتمد مازدا بشكل كبير على لاعبي التبلدي وأهلي شندي وبقية أندية الممتاز فلماذا ارتفع صوت لجنة المنتخبات الآن والموسم في خواتيمه.
    هل هو امتحان لمجلس المريخ وشعب المريخ في حال أن رفض المريخ تسليم لاعبيه قبل خوض المباريات المهمة أم هو لزرع فتنة بين المريخ واتحاد شداد لينسحب المريخ ويتم تتويج نادي الصفر الدولي.
    ما يفعله هلالاب اتحاد شداد سيقود البلاد لكارثة لأن الجماهير تعلم تماماً حجم المؤامرات التي تحاك بخيوط زرقاء ويقودها عناصر مجموعة الخراب من داخل الاتحاد ويستجيبون لطلبات صحفيين متعصبين.
    بدأت تتكشف الأهداف التي يرغب في تحقيقها بعض الصفيراب مستغلين المناصب التي يشغلونها.
    هل سأل أحد هؤلاء الذين يتوجداون داخل أروقة الاتحاد نفسه لماذا هذا التوقيت ولماذا عشرة عناصر من المريخ الآن وفي هذا الوقت وهل يستفيد المنتخب من هذه المشاركة في تصنيف الفيفا.
    تمت برمجة مباراة المريخ والأهلي الخرطوم يوم22 والقمة يوم25 فكيف يطلب الهلالابي حسن برقو عشرة لاعبين من المريخ مقابل اثنين فقط من النادي الذي يشجعه.
    اخلعوا ثيابكم الزرقاء وأقسموا على المصحف.
    بل راسك يا كاريكا وكلّم بشة.
    سؤال بريء: هل يعلم حسن برقو أن بطولة سيكافا للمنتخبات لا علاقة لها بالتصنيف ونقاط الفيفا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الامس
الصدي
عمر الجندي
انتبهوا يا أهل المريخ

    اليوم تعقد اللجنة المنظمة للاتحاد العام أخطر اجتماع يتم فيه وضع النقاط على العديد من الأمور المهمة.
    المجتمع المريخي يهمه في المقام الأول العدالة في قضية اللاعب باسكال واوا.
    كل الدلائل أشارت لسلامة موقف المريخ.
    الجنسية تم سحبها من قبل الرئاسة ولم يتم إخطار مجلس إدارة أو حتى كتابة خطاب لاتحاد الكرة لمخاطبة المريخ بالأمر.
    سحب الجنسية في حد ذاته إجراء باطل قانونياً إذا لم يقترن بعمل نشرة في الجريدة الرسمية ولم يتم إخطار اللاعب لمنحه فرصة الاستئناف.
    وما بُني على باطل فهو باطل.
    المريخ موقفه سليم 100%.
    أما إذا أراد البعض القفز فوق القانون نقول لهم لا وألف لا.
    عندئذ سيرون ردة فعل قوية من قبل جماهير المريخ الذين وصلوا إلى مرحلة الانفجار.
    الصفوة صبرت طويلاً على ظلم الخلايا الزرقاء في لجان الاتحاد العام.
    إلا أنه إذا تعدى الأمر حد التلاعب بالقوانين فإن جماهير المريخ ستكون لها كلمتها العليا.
    ويكفينا ما يحدث للزعيم حالياً في موضوع رئاسة النادي والتي تدخل في شهرها الثاني دون توضيح أي أسباب بل جعل الأمر معلقاً ويريدون عدم الاستقرار له.
    ولكن للمريخ رب يحميه.
    وله جماهير بإذن الله ستسد قرص الشمس وتثور في وجه المتربصين به.

صدى ثان

    تعادل السبت الأخضر فجّر الأوضاع في العرضة شمال.
    ونتوقع حصر المشاطيب مبكراً من كشوفات الأزرق.
    المدرب خالد بخيت عرف مصيره فقدم استقالته، ولكن ماذا عن مصير مدثر كاريكا، بشة والدفاع المهزوز.
    هدف في الدقيقة 89 أشعل المنافسة في الممتاز وأشعل النيران في ديار هلال الكاردينال.
    أي فريق يلعب بأسلوب هجومي ينال من شباك يونس حارس الهلال.
    صحيح ناس أفراحها زايدة وناس بتألموا، ولكن طال الألم لأكثر من ثلاث مباريات والمرارة أن تعادلين متتاليين بالجوهرة الزرغاء.

آخر الأصداء

    تعادل الهلال خير وبركة.
    ونقول للاعبي المريخ بعد التعادل: هبت رياح استرداد الممتاز فاغتنموها.
    ولا يهزم المريخ إلا المريخ.
    إياكم والغرور، فإنه طريق التهلكة وضياع النقاط والابتعاد عن الصدارة.
    لا تنظروا أبداً لنتائج الوادي الأخيرة، فكرة القدم لا تلتزم إلا بالعطاء داخل الملعب.
    لا تستهينوا بالخصم مهما كان مركزه في روليت الممتاز.
    وتذكروا أن ريال مدريد خسر من فريق جيرونا المغمور والصاعد حديثاً للدوري الأسباني وأيضاً خسر المان يونايتد من أحد الفرق الحديثة.
    أرفعوا شعار الحسم المبكر تنالوا مرادكم وتريحوا أعصابنا.
    فريق الوادي نيالا ليس لديه ما يخسره.
    سيلعب على وتر الخروج بأقل الخسائر.
    ولا نستبعد وقوف أصحاب الياقات السوداء معهم بعد التعادلات الأخيرة للأزرق.
    الانتصار اليوم خطوات عملية للاقتراب أكثر وأكثر من كأس الممتاز.
    الجماعة فقدوا الأمل ونحن نشد على أيادي لاعبي الأمل.
    كالعادة، سيشاهد الأهلة لقاء اليوم سراً بنية خسارة أو تعادل المريخ والاستمتاع بإبداعات التش.
    يا بخت سكان نيالا بمعانقة الأحمر في التمارين والمباريات لمدة أسبوع.
    المريخ عالم كبير تجتمع فيه كل ألوان الطيف من الجهويات والتقاليد والثقافات والأعراف والمتناقضات السياسية إلا أننا في نهاية الأمر نتفق على المريخ الكيان الذي يسع الجميع.
    عاش مريخ السودان، بل عاش سودان المريخ.
    ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس
** ودالشريف

** شاهدت  مباراة امس بين المريخ والوادي نيالا مع صديقي واستاذي اسماعيل حسن الكاتب  المريخي المعروف واكدت له ان الحكم لن يترك المريخ يخرج منتصرا وسيهدي  الوادي ضربة جزاء حتي لو تبقت دقيقة واحدة والحكم ومن البداية ترصد المربخ  بشكل غريب واحتسب حالات لا تستحق ونام علي حالات ظاهرة للوادي ابرزها  مخالفة ارتكبت مع التاج ابراهيم في الشوط الثاني دفعه مهاجم الوادي واسقطه  ارضا وتسلم الكرة وسدد تجاه المرمي وهنالك مخالفات كثيرة ارتكبت مع بكري  المدينة ومامدو وميدو والمهم وكما توقعت احتسب الحكم ضربة جزاء ادرك بها  الوادي هدف التعادل وطبيعي جدا ان يقر الحكم المتقاعد عبد الرحمن درمة بصحة  ضربة الجزاء لارضاء الهلال وكتابه وحتي تكتب عنه صحف الهلال

**  ملعب نيالا لا يصلح حتي لسباق الخيل ومؤسف جدا ان تقام عليه مباربات في كرة  ااقدم وهذا يجعلنا نطالب الاتحاد العام بشطب اي نادي من الدرجة الممتازة  لا يملك ملعبا يصلح لممارسة كرة القدم او نقل مبارياته لملعب اخر وكلنا  شاهد ان ظهير المريخ الايسر احمد ادم كان يرهق نفسه كثيرا في البحث
عن مكان يضع فيه الكرة لتسديد الضربة الحرة المباشرة ويقوم بردم الحفرة والمحزن ان المريخ سيلعب في نفس الملعب عصر الجمعة

**  ما سقته لا ينفي القول ان المريخ لم يكن في يومه وكان التكت في اسوأ  حالاته ولعب التش بنصف مستواه واطاح بفرصة من ذهب قرب النهاية بثانية واحدة  ومحمد عبدالرحمن لم يسدد تجاه المرمي طيلة ظ©ظ§ دقيقة هي زمن المباراة  والزمن المبدد وتاه رمضان عجب في خط الوسط وفشل ظهيري الجنب احمد ادم  والتاج في التقدم والاختراق وعكس الكرة وهنالك اخطاء عديده نتركها للاخ  محمد موسي ولابد من الاشادة بالمدافع صلاح نمر وكان نمرا بحق بل اسدا في  المباراة

** صحيح اننا طالبنا باتاحت الفرصة كاملة لمامادو ولكن ليس  علي حساب بكري اامدينة المزعج وافضل من يتحرك بدون كورة ويصنع الفرص  احيانا .

** من خلال المستوي المدهش للمربخ في المباربات السابقة  اكدنا ان عودته بالنقاط كاملة من نيالا مسألة وقت ولم يكن في بالنا ان ملعب  نيالا اسوأ ملعب في السودان وان التحكيم سيكون بهذا المستوي وان اداء  المربخ سيتراجع لهذه الاسباب

** فرحة كبيرة في الهلال بتعادل اامربخ وما اروع فرح الغلابة

** الهلال ملك الدرونات في مواجهة حي العرب ولا نتوقع جديد نفس اللت والعجن وربما ينتصر باي اسلوب

**  البرازيلي مدرب الهلال الجديد يغادر الي بلاده يوم الخميس وعليه فالمسئول  الاول عن الهلال فنيا هو كابتن فوزي المرضي وليس محمد الفاتح حجازي

**  لتفادي اي مشكلات قد تعرقل الموسم الكروي ونسفه قامت اللجتة المنظمة التي  يرأسها الفاتح باني بكلفتت الشكاوي في باسكال والطاهر الحاج وشكاوي الدوري  التاهيلي ولم تستند علي اي قانون وتراجعت اللجنة عن قرارها بتحويل مباراة  المريخ والاهلي في نصف نهائي كاس السودان من شندي للخرطوم وضحك علينا السيد  باني بقوله ان تحويل المباراة للخرطوم كان مجرد اقتراح ولم يكن قرار

**  مسكينة اندية الدوري ااتاهيلي التي تقدمت بشكاوي ومسكين نادي ود هاشم سنار  واللجنة المنظمة تتلاعب به وبنادي ااميرغني وتقرر اكمال ماتبقي من مباراة  الاحداث علما علما بان الوقت المتبقي لا يتجاوز ظ§ دقائق وننتظر من لجنة  الاستئنافات العليا انصاف ودهاشم والميرغني باعادة المباراة كاملة في ارض  محايدة

** هذه الفوضي وهذا الظلم في قرارات اللجنة المنظمة بداية كارثية غير متوقعة للاتحاد العام في عهد شداد الرجل اامنضبط

**  ضيق الوقت والخوف من المربخ والهلال ليس مبررا لكلفتت كل الشكاوي علما بان  الفاتح باني وعندما كان امين خزينه في هلال كادوقلي كان يؤكد في كل يوم ان  شكواهم في باسكال صحيحة

** نتوقع عودة الاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني رئيسا للجنة الاستئنافات واختيار اللواء مامون مبارك امان رئيسا للجنة الانضباط

**  مجلس المريخ حل مشكلة وارغو في دقائق معدودة ولكن يبقي السؤال اين ذهبت  الخمسين الف دولار الاولي التي قام الصادق مادبو بتحويلها من القاهرة حسب  ما اورد الزميل شمس الدين الامين في اذاعة هوي السودان

** تصريحات اللواء عامر نائب رئيس الاتحاد العام حول خصم ظ© نقاط من المربخ لم يكن لها معني

** بيني وبينو حكاية اصلو ما ليها نهاية ..هو احلام دنياي

** اخر دبوس

** وسقطت اللجنة المنظمة في اول اختبار 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء 
علم الدين هاشم
ﻻ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﻭﻻ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ...

ﺧﺎﻟﻒ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺑﺦ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻌﺎﺕ ﻭﻗﺪﻡ ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﺿﻌﻴﻒ ﻭﺑﺎﻫﺖ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺣﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻯ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ  ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﻌﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻔﺮﻁ ﻓﻰ ﺗﻘﺪﻣﻪ ﻭﻳﺮﺿﻰ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺑﻤﺜﺎﺑﺔ ﻫﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻩ  ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻭﺿﻌﺖ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻣﺎﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺴﺘﺔ ﺳﻴﻤﺎ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻯ ﻭﻣﺮﻳﺦ  ﺍﻟﺒﺤﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻀﻌﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﻘﺎﺗﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻘﺎﺀ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
ﻟﻴﺲ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ  ﺍﻯ ﻣﺒﺮﺭ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻬﺰﻳﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻭﺡ ﺍﻻﻧﻬﺰﺍﻣﻴﺔ ﺑﻞ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺬﺭ ﻳﺪﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﻟﻠﺘﻔﺮﻳﻂ ﻓﻰ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻏﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺧﺼﻢ ﺍﻗﻞ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﺪﺍﻓﻊ  ﺍﻟﺘﺘﻮﻳﺞ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻘﺐ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻧﺘﺰﻉ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺑﺠﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﻇﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻤﻼﻣﺢ  ﻻﺗﺸﺒﻬﻪ ﻓﺎﻟﺨﻄﻮﻁ ﻣﺘﺒﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﺿﻌﻴﻒ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺗﺎﺋﻪ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺖ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻗﺪﻡ  ﻣﺮﺩﻭﺩﺍ ﺿﻌﻴﻔﺎ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻻ ﻳﺘﻨﺎﺳﺐ ﻣﻊ ﺣﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﻄﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻇﻞ ﻳﻘﺪﻣﻪ ﻭﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﻪ ﺍﺿﺎﻓﺔ  ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻴﺔ ﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻞ ﺳﺎﻫﻢ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﺍﻻﻳﺠﺎﺑﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ  ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔﻭﻣﺎ ﻳﻘﺎﻝ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺖ ﻳﻨﺴﺤﺐ ﻋﻦ ﺯﻣﻴﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺑﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺍﺳﺘﺴﻠﻢ ﻣﻨﺬ  ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﻟﻢ ﻧﻠﺤﻆ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺘﺶ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺟﺎﻣﻠﻪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻘﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ  ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻤﺎ ﻳﻠﺰﻡ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻻﻋﺒﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺩﺭﺍﻳﺔ ﺑﺴﻮﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺟﺮﺕ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ  ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻮﺻﻔﻪ ﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻯ ﺳﺎﺑﻘﺎ
ﻛﺜﻴﺮﻭﻥ ﺳﻴﻨﺘﻘﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻰ ﻻ  ﺍﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻟﻪ ﺗﺎﺛﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺠﺮﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺑﻞ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺿﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺀ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺻﺤﻴﺤﺔ  %100 ﻓﺎﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺨﻄﺊ ﺑﻘﺪﺭ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺄ ﺻﻼﺡ ﻧﻤﺮ ﻻﺭﺗﻜﺎﺑﻪ ﻣﺨﺎﻟﻔﺔ  ﺳﺎﺫﺟﺔ ﻧﺘﺞ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻀﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺳﺒﺒﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺍﺣﺘﺴﺎﺏ ﺿﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺀ
ﻋﻤﻮﻣﺎ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺽ ﻭﻻ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﻌﺰﺯ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺗﻪ ﻭﻓﺮﻁ ﻓﻰ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ  ﺳﻬﻠﺔ ﻭﺛﻤﻴﻨﺔ ﻭﻧﺨﺸﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻨﺪﻡ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻓﻰ ﺧﺘﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك 
هيثم صديق
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﻳﺘﺨﺒﻂ ...

ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﻳﻮﺣﻰ ﺑﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ
ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﻴﺐ
ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺣﻮﺍﺷﺔ
ﻣﻤﺎ ﻳﻌﻨﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺶ
ﻭﺗﻮﻗﻌﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺒﺪﻝ
ﻓﺒﺪﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺖ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺘﻮﺍﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻣﺲ ﻣﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﻴﺤﺮﺯ ﻣﻦ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺑﻴﺒﻮ
ﺍﻯ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺎﻭﻝ ﺑﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺨﻂ
ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺑﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﻜﺔ
ﺗﺎﻟﻖ ﻣﺎﻣﺎﺩﻭ ﻓﻰ ﺭﺑﻊ ﺳﺎﻋﺔ ﻻﻳﺸﻘﻊ ﻟﻪ
ﻭﺗﺒﺪﻳﻠﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺭﺑﻊ ﺩﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻰ ﺍﻣﺮ ﻏﺮﻳﺐ
ﺍﻟﺪﻓﻊ ﺑﻀﻔﺮ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﻣﻮﻓﻘﺎ
ﺧﺼﻮﺻﺎ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺖ
ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﺣﻖ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺒﺪﻳﻞ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﺍﺩﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻏﺮﻳﺒﺔ
ﺑﻜﺮﻯ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻧﻰ
ﻭﻋﺎﻃﻒ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﻣﺎ ﺳﻴﻔﻌﻞ ﺷﻴﺌﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺧﻤﺲ ﺩﻗﺎﺋﻖ
ﻧﻌﻢ ﻻ ﺯﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺘﺼﺪﺭﺍ
ﻟﻤﻨﻪ ﻗﺪ ﻳﻔﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﻓﻰ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ
ﺍﻥ ﺳﺎﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻮﺍﻝ
ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﺳﻴﺊ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﺳﻮﺍ
ﻻﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻧﻌﻔﻰ ﻻﻋﺒﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺝ ﻭﺣﺪﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻭﺣﻰ ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺱ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺟﺎﺩ
ﻟﻌﺐ ﺑﻔﺪﺍﺋﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺣﻮﻟﻪ ﻳﺘﻔﺮﺝ
ﺻﻼﺡ ﻧﻤﺮ ﻻ ﻳﺰﺍﻝ ﻳﻤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺟﺴﺎﻡ
ﺍﺳﺘﻌﻤﺎﻝ ﻳﺪﻳﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻴﺔ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﺣﺪﺍﻫﺎ ﺗﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻰ ﻭﻟﻮﺝ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺮﻣﺎﻩ
ﻛﻨﺖ ﺍﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺪﻓﻊ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﺑﺠﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﺣﺘﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﻨﺖ
ﻣﻨﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺨﺘﺒﺮ ﺍﺻﻼ
ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﻣﻤﻴﺰ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﻨﺘﺎﺕ
ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻟﻮ ﻓﻌﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﻊ ﺑﻌﺎﻃﻒ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﺧﺮ ﺧﻤﺴﺔ ﺩﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﻣﺎﺭﺱ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺑﺮﻃﻌﺔ ﻻ ﺑﺎﺱ ﺑﻬﺎ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﺗﺒﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻳﺔ
ﻭﻭﺳﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻫﻮ ﺷﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻞ ﺣﺒﺔ
ﺷﻜﺮﻭﻫﻢ ﺭﻗﺪﻭﺍ
ﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﻭﻥ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻔﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﻌﺜﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺨﻴﺐ ﻇﻨﻬﻢ
ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻟﻴﻔﻌﻠﻪ
ﺍﻥ ﻳﻬﻴﺊ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻟﻠﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻭ ﻟﻴﻔﻘﺪﻫﺎ
ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﺍﺳﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺗﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻮﻥ ﻳﺮﻳﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺮﺗﻔﻊ ﺍﺳﻬﻤﻬﻢ
ﻧﻌﻢ ﻻﻳﺰﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺘﺼﺪﺭﺍ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ
ﺍﺩﺍﺅﻩ ﺑﺎﻻﻣﺲ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﺨﻴﺒﺎ ﺟﺪﺍ
ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﻣﺮﻣﻰ ﺣﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻯ ﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﺧﻄﻮﺭﺓ
ﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺑﺎﻝ ﻭﺭﻓﺎﻗﻪ ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﺿﺎﻣﻨﻮﻥ ﻟﻠﻨﺼﺮ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺳﺪﺍﺳﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻳﻌﺔ
ﻻﻳﺰﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﻣﺘﺎﺣﺎ
ﻟﻜﻦ ﺑﺎﻻﻧﺘﺒﺎﻫﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﺔ
ﺍﻧﺘﺒﻪ ﻳﺎﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليك واضح
محمدالطيب كبور
الزعيم لم يكن في احسن حالاته !!

بعيدا  عن الحديث عن ملعب نيالا السيئ او حتي الوقوف عند اداء الامين الهادي حكم  المواجهة فان المريخ لم يقدم العرض الذي كان سيؤهله للخروج منتصرا علي صاحب  الضيافة حي الوادي الذي ادرك التعادل قضاء وقدر من احتساب ركلة جزاء علي  المريخ ولولاها لما وصل لمرمي منجد النيل في ظل تعامل مهاجموها مع الفرص  التي لاحت لهم مقابل اداء منضبط وصارم من دفاع المريخ الذي لعب بقوة وبيقظة  كبيرة وشكل جدار متين امام المرمي الاحمر خصوصا باسكال واوا الذي قدم  واحدة من افضل مبارياته وكذالك صلاح نمر واطراف المريخ ايضا اشتغلت بشكل  جيد من خلال الدور المزدوج لاحمد ادم يسارا والتاج ابراهيم يمينا ولكن غياب  فعالية خط وسط المريخ هي من اضاعت شكل الفريق وبالتالي لم تجد المقدمة  الحمراء التمويل اللازم وكذالك حتي الادوار الدفاعية لخط الوسط لم تكن  بالشكل المطلوب ويبدو ان سؤ ارضية ملعب نيالا اثرت بشكل مباشر علي احمد  حامد التش والذي لم يظهر بمستواه المعروف ..

تبديلات محمد موسي لم  تغير شيئا في نسق اداء الفرقة الحمراء التي خزلت توقعاتنا بعدم تقديم  الاداء القوي الذي تميزت به وغابت الروح التي حققت للزعيم الانتصارات في  المباريات السابقة ولم نري هجمات مريخية منظمة ولم نلمس رغبة حقيقية لدي  لاعبي المريخ في زيادة عدد الاهداف الا بعد ان ادرك حي الوادي التعادل  وحينها فقط استشعر لاعبو الاحمر المسؤولية ورفعوا من نسق ادائهم ولكن عقارب  الساعة لم تسعفهم لتنطلق صافرة الامين الهادي معلنه نهاية النزال بتعادل  ايجابي بهدف لكل فريق رفع به المريخ رصيده ل67 نقطة في صدارة ترتيب اندية  الدوري الممتاز ليضيع فرصة الانفراد بالصدارة والابتعاد اكثر عن منافسه  الهلال خصوصا ان الدوري يمضي في آخر جولاته الحاسمه وكل المباريات تلعب  بدوافع اكبر لكل الاندية وفرصة الحسم كانت في متناول يد المريخ ولكنه لم  يستثمرها ..

لم يتعظ لاعبو الزعيم من تعادل الهلال الاخير امام ضيفه  هلال الابيض ليفقدوا تقدمهم في الزمن الحرج وبذات السيناريو اعاد نجوم  المريخ المنافسة لمربعها الاول بعد ان انهوا الحصة الاول بهدف بيبو وبدلا  من السعي لمضاعفة النتيجة لتامينها حدث التراخي ليفقد المريخ فرصة الابتعاد  اكثر في الصدارة وليتهم يكونوا وعوا الدرس ولا يفرطوا في اي من  الاستحقاقات القادمة ..

اكثر وضوحا

حي الوادي لعب بلاضغوط  لتامينه لموقفه في روليت المنافسة وفي المقابل لم يكن المريخ في افضل  حالاته ولم يضغط بالشكل المطلوب في المباراة ليحصد نقاطها كاملة ..

ممادو  الامين لم يقدم الاداء المتوقع منه امام فريقه السابق واستحق التبديل لانه  كان بعيد تماما عن اجواء المباراة والتي كانت فرصة له وهو يرتدي شارة  القيادة ان يظهر بالشكل الجيد في الملعب الذي تعود عليه ..

احمد ادم  بيبو واصل تخصصه واحرز هدفا جميلا واصبح احد الحلول التي يعتمد عليها  المريخ في فك شفرة خصومه حال عجز المهاجمين عن الوصول لمرمي المنافسين ..

محمد  عبدالرحمن لم يكن في يومه ولم يظهر بمستواه المعروف واهدر فرصة الانفراد  بصدارة الهدافين واستسلم تماما لمراقبة مدافعي حي الوادي نيالا ..

خطاب  الفيفا بخصوص مستحقات وارغو والتهديد بسحب نقاط من المريخ خلال 48 ساعة  اذا لم يستلم النيجيري امواله بطرف المريخ وبالتالي اعتبار الاتفاق الموقع  بين المريخ واللاعب عبر وكيله بتقسيط المبلغ لاغي يفتح ابواب التساؤلات علي  مصرعيه لماذا لم يسدد الصادق مادبو امين الخزينة من حافز الكاف الذي  استلمه في القاهرة ؟

مجرد سؤال

اين الشفافية ؟؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج"!!
نتيجة متوقعة"!!

□  نقترح على الإتحادات المحلية التي لا تمتلك ملاعب (بنجيل صناعي) أن تسعى  بكل قوّة لكسوة أرضيات ملاعبها المتصحّرة بالنجيل المذكور طالما أنها فشلت  تماماً في تحويل أرضيات استاداتها الجدباء إلى الأخضر السندسي.

□  ملاعب الفاشر وكادوقلي ونيالا وجبل أولياء وانضم اليهم مؤخراً إستاد كوستي  الذي كان يحظى بنجيل يعتبر الأجمل بالسودان ملاعب مهدةة لسلامة اللاعبين  وتغيّب جماليات الاداء ولا تظهر المهارات ولا ينفع معها إلا اللاعبين  (العتاولة) أصحاب المجهود البدني (جري ساي باس).

□ هدف في تلك  الزرائب إما بضربة رأسية أو ثابتة أما هجمة ممرحلة ومتحركة فلن تثمر عن هدف  إلا بمحض الصدفة وإن كنت ترغب في العودة بالنقاط الثلاث من المباريات  الولائية فعليك أن تضاعف الغلّة ولا تركن لهدفك اليتيم لأن التعادل ممكن أن  يأتي بسبب سوء أرضية الملعب وليس لمهارة لاعبي الخصم.

□ خرج المريخ  بنقطة يتيمة من مواجهة حي الوادي نيالا عصر الأمس وتعثّر أمام أحد فرق  الوسط عقب سلسلة من العروض المميزة والنتائج القوية أمام فرق المقدمة مكنته  من الإنفراد بالصدارة التي لم ولن تتأثّر بالتأكيد عقب تعادل الأمس.

□  شخصياً توقعت أن يتعثّر المريخ بنيالا وكتبت بالحرف بأن جماليات الاداء  غير مطلوبة في مثل هذه المباريات وأن اللعب (التجاري) هو المطلوب والظفر  بالنقاط الثلاث لا غيرها هو مربط الفرس خصوصاً في ظل دخول البطولة لمراحلها  الحاسمة حيث تضاعف الفرق اداءها لتفادي الهبوط أو لأجل اللحاق بركب  التمثيل الافريقي.

□ لم يقدّم المريخ بالأمس ربع ما قدّمه خلال  المباريات الماضية ووضح جلياً بأن مشكلة اللاعب السوداني في المقام الأول  هى (السيكولوجية) ومن ثم (تضاريس) الملاعب التي تعتبر أكبر عائق لتقديم فن  كروي أو اداء نموذجي.

□ اداء المريخ بصفة عامة شابه البطء وكثرة  التحضير واضمحلال الرغبة الجامحة للعودة بالنقاط الثلاث والسبب بالتأكيد هو  (تعثّر) الهلال في الجولة السابقة أمام هلال التبلدي وانفراد المريخ  بالصدارة بفارق (نقطتين) ليسقط لاعبي المريخ في فخ (الاطمئنان) للنتيجة  وعدم اداء مباراة حي الوادي بنفس تركيز المباريات الماضية.

□ إحساس  لاعبي المريخ بوصولهم لدرجة الكمال وثقتهم المفرطة في تحقيق الفوز على أي  خصم أثّرت بشكل صريح على الاداء بصفة عامة والدليل بأن ملعب كادوقلي بكل  سوءه عاد منه المريخ بالنقاط الثلاث وتدوين هدفين في شباك خصمه.

□  سوء أرضية الملعب يمكن أن تكون عاملاً (أساسياً) في ضعف المردود لأن تناقل  الكرة الممرحلة يعتبر من رابع المستحيلات وهو ما ظهر جلياً على اداء صنّاع  اللعب بالمريخ (التش) و (التكت) اللذان شكلا غياباً واضحاً عن الصناعة على  غير العادة.

□ حتى فريق حي الوادي لم يلعب كرة قدم تذكر وشارك  المريخ سوء الاداء لأن الإعتماد الكلي في إحراز الأهداف كان على الضربات  الثابتة سواء من الركنيات أو المخالفات التي نجح ظهير المريخ الأيسر أحمد  ادم في استثمار واحده منها في شوط اللعب الأول وكاد أن يكرر نفس الأمر في  الشوط الثاني.

□ أما المضيف فأحرز هدفه من ركلة جزاء (صحيحة) مائة بالمائة ارتكبها بكري المدينة عقب تحريك يده نحو الكرة المصوّبة من مخالفة.

□  حي الوادي لم يخسر بملعبه إلا من (الهلال) والأخير نفسه عندما كسب الأول  استفاد من ميزة التسديد من خارج منطقة الجزاء وهدية مدافع حي الوادي  وتسديدة أخرى في الهدف الثالث.

□ عموماً هى نتيجة (مثالية) وفقاً  لقناعاتي الشخصية حتى يصحو لاعبي المريخ من غفوة الإنتصارات الأخيرة  ويخوضوا المباريات الخمس المقبلة بشعار الفوز فقط وأخطرها المواجهة القادمة  أمام مريخ نيالا الذي عاد بنقطة من إستاد المريخ خلال مواجهة الدور الأول  خصوصاً أنه يقاتل لأجل البقاء بالممتاز.

□ التعادل ليس نهاية المطاف  ولم يقزّم حظوظ المريخ والدوري من المحتمل جداً أن يلعب على مواجهة القمة  بين (المريخ والهلال) وطعم البطولة وقتها سيكون أكثر استساغة بإرتشاف عصير  (الهلال) في ليلة الختام.

□ ولكن قبل ذلك على الجميع أن يعلم أن  لفّة المواجهات الخمس المقبلة صعبة جداً وتحتاج إلى عمل كبير وتركيز أكبر  لأن أي تعثّر جديد سيعيدنا إلى مربع (الضغط) من جديد وإنتظار (هدايا) الفرق  الأخرى وقبل كل ذلك سيمنح الهلال اداء مباراة القمة (بفرصتين) إن تعثرنا  وابتعد الهلال عن (التنقيط).

□ حاجة أخيرة كده :: نقطة سطر جديد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي 
معاوية الجاك
يوم السوء العالمي ..

خرج  المريخ بنقطةٍ واحدة بالتعادل أمام الوادي نيالا أمس على ملعب الأخير ولم  يقدم المستوى المتوقع بل يمكن وصف مستوى المريخ أمس بأنه الأسوأ منذ بداية  الموسم حيث غابت الفاعلية الهجومية وحيوية الوسط ورزانة وقوة الدفاع وتكررت  أخطاء التمرير وظهر اللاعبون بتكاسل غريب وكأنهم مجبورون على اللعب
حتى  النقطة التي حصل عليها المريخ نعتبرها كثيرة على المريخ ولا نتردد في  القول أنه لا يستحقها من واقع مجريات المباراة وتعامل الجهاز الفني الغريب  معها على مستوى التغييرات والتظيم داخل الملعب
خسر المريخ نقطتين وغاب الشكل الجميل والأنيق للاعبين خاصة التش الذي كان يطرب الجميع ويشجيهم وهم يتمايلون معه يمنةً ويسرةً
الكابتن محمد موسى لم يوفق إطلاقاً في تغييراته وأخرج من يستحقون الإستمرار وأدخل من يستحقون البقاء على مقاعد البدلاء مثل ضفر
كنا  نتوقع أن يبدأ العقرب المباراة ومن ثم إستبداله في الشوط الثاني .. وحتى  إن كان مصاباً أو مرهقاً وطلب الدخول في الشوط الثاني كان على الجهاز الفني  (إرغامه) على المشاركة منذ بداية المباراة على أن يُستبدل الشوط الثاني  ليكسب المجموعة عطاءه ووجوده مبكراً من شأنه المساعدة في تفوق المريخ  كثيراً من واقع خبرة اللاعب الكبيرة
وجود بكري المهاجم الأول في الفريق  منذ البداية فيه دُعامة كبيرة للمقدمة الهجومية والعقرب يشكل (رمزية الهيبة  الهجومية) في المريخ ومشاركته منذ البداية تمنح المريخ التفوق وفي المقابل  تُقيد حركة مدافعي ولاعبي الوسط في الوادي
غاب بكري طيلة الشوط الأول وشارك في الثاني وتابعنا كيف نشطت المقدمة الهجومية للمريخ عقب دخوله مباشرةً
الخطأ  الأكبر الذي وقع فيه الكابتن محمد موسى تمثل في إخراج التكت ورمضان عجب  وهما من العناصر الفعالة وصاحبة النجاعة ويمكن أن يسجلا ويصنعا الأهداف في  أي لحظة.
اللاعب الوحيد المتفق على خروجه من الملعب حتى قبل نهاية الشوط  الأول هو التش الذي لم يتمكن من الظهور بالمستوى الجيد بسبب سوء أرضية  الملعب وإصرار لاعبي المريخ على الجري بالكرة دون المرير القصير السريع  والسهل.
دخول ضفر أعتقد كان مفاجئاً لضفر نفسه في الوقت الذي كنا نتوقع  فيه دخول عاطف خالد لتنشيط المقدمة الهجومية ولكن الكابتن محمد موسى فاجأنا  باللاعب ضفر قبل عاطف خالد.
محمد موسى وكأنه يريد تذكيرنا بالفرنسي  غارزيتو بإشراكه لضفر في خانة الوسط وهي الخانة التي لا يملك ضفر مقوماتها  إطلاقاً وهو المدافع المتخصص والمتميز وإن كان لا بد من دخوله في خانة غير  الدفاع فيمكن إشراكه في تحت المهاجمين لأن مشاركته في الوسط تعتبر خصماً  على الخانة التي تتطلب لاعباً حيوياً ومفيد فنياً.(ادمن_بعيد)
فريق  الوادي ورغم إمتلاكه للكرة وضح أنه يخشى المريخ كثيراً ولذلك كنا نتوقع من  الكابتن محمد موسى تغيير تنظيمه الفني واللعب بتنظيم (2.5.3) لزيادة القوة  الهجومية صوب مرمى الوادي بسحب اللاعب صلاح نمر تحديداً الذي كان بعيداً  جداً عن مستواه المعروف عنه ..
بسحب صلاح نمر يمكن لمحمد موسى اللعب  بثلاثة مدافعين (باسكال مع إرجاع أمير بجانب التاج) مع تدعيم الوسط  والمقدمة الهجومية بزيادة عددية اللاعبين ولكن المريخ ظل يلعب بأربعة  مهاجمين في ظل إنعدام خطورة على مرمى المريخ من الوادي الذي ظل ينقل الكرة  دون التقدم بها داخل منطقة جزاء المريخ
خروج التكت ورمضان حرم المريخ من فاعلية هجومية ودفاعية لأن الثنائي صاحب حركة دؤوبة بجانب قدرته على التسجيل والصناعة في آنٍ واحد
من  يرددون عبارة أن الملعب غاية في السوء وحرم المريخ من الظهور بالمستوى  المطلوب وأعاق نقل الكرة بسلاسة نقول لهم نعم ملعب المباراة قمة في السوء  ولكن في ذات الوقت ماذا عن الإستحواز الواضح لاعبي الوادي ونقلهم للكرة بكل  سهولة وأريحية منحتهم التفوق على المريخ في تمرير الكرة للزميل
فشل  لاعبو المريخ في نقل الكرة والإستحواز عليها عكس لاعبي الوادي لأن لاعبي  المريخ إنتهجوا أسلوباً عشوائيا وهو الجري والهرولة بالكرة والإحتفاظ بها  لأطول فترة زمنية دون التمرير لأقرب زميل تفادياً لسوء أرضية الملعب التي  لا تساعد على الجري بالكرة لأن الأرضية من الأساس غير مستوية
في المقابل  نجح لاعبو الوادي في التمرير والإستحواز لأنهم إعتمدوا على أسلوب التمرير  القصير بسرعة للزميل بعيداً عن تعقيد الكرة والجري والدوران بها كما يفعل  لاعبو المريخ خاصة في الوسط
بمثلما أشدنا بمستوى نجوم المريخ بالأمس ننتقدهم اليوم بعيداً عن التطبيل وتهويل الأشياء

توقيعات متفرقة ..

كل شيء في مباراة المريخ والوادي أمس كان سيئاً وقبيحاً جداً وبصورة كبيرة ومحزنة إلا الحكم الأمين الهادي الذي كان سوءه أكثر قبحاً
هذا الحكم المدعو الأمين وضح من خلال طريقة أدائه كأنما لحق بالمريخ من الخرطوم لإعاقته بإدارته المخجلة والفضيحة
إنتقدنا  سوء مظهر نجوم المريخ .. وحتى إن فازوا في مباراة الأمس كنا سننتقدهم ..  ولكن هذا لا يعني تناسي ما فعله الحكم السيء والفاشل المدعو الأمين الهادي  ولا نرمي عليه تعادل المريخ .. وحتى وإن فاز المريخ كنا سنهاجمه مثلما  فعلنا أكثر من مرة
حكم يتفرج على المخالفات التي تُرتكب مع لاعبي المريخ  ولا تنطلق صافرته السيئة والظالمة وفي المقابل يحتسب مخالفات لصالح الوادي  بصورة غريبة(ادمن_بعيد)
من فضائح المدعو الأمين الهادي التي تؤكد سوء  نيته ورغبته وتخطيطه القبيح الذي يشبهه لهزيمة المريخ تلك المخالفة التي  إرتكبها مهاجم الوادي مع التاج وكانا آخر لاعبين وتهيأ الحكم الفاشل الأمين  لإطلاق صافرته الظالمة وشاهدنا الصافرة تتجه صوب فمه لإحتساب مخالفة لصالح  التاج وحينما إقتلع مهاجم الوادي الكرة بعد سقوط التاج وإتجه بها صوب مرمى  منجد النيل تراجع الأمين الهادي عن قراره وهرول مع لاعب الوادي ولم يتبق  له سوى معاونته وتنبيهه بالإسراع والتمرير له ليسدد بنفسه هدفاً في شباك  المريخ
إسمه الأمين ولكنه لم يكن أميناً ولا علاقة له بالأمانة التحكيمية وبعيد كل البُعد عنها ولا تربطه بها أدنى درجة
إسمه الأمين ولكنه ظالم وحكم سيء وفاشل إجتهد كثيراً في سبيل خسارة المريخ للنقاط كلها
إسمه الأمين ولكنه ليس أميناً وننصحه بالبحث عن مهنة أخرى ما دام هذا مستواه التحكيمي الظالم
المدعو الأمين الهادي لا يستحق مواصلة مسيرته التحكيمية ومطلوب إعتزاله لأن ما يقدمه لا علاقة له بالتحكيم ولا العدالة ولا النزاهة
الحكم الفاشل المدعو الأمين الهادي .. أنت حكم غير نزيه وغير أمين وتمثل قمة الفشل والظلم التحكيمي
نردد  ما كتبناه من قبل .. لن ينصلح حال التحكيم ما لم ينقرض كل هذا الجيل الذي  إلتحق بجهاز التحكيم في ظل وجود أسامة عطا المنان وصلاح محمد صالح ..
هل هناك علاقة بين سوء إدارة الأمين الهادي لمباراة الأمس وأسامة راعي الوادي نيالا ؟
الغريبة إسمه الأمين الهادي .. ولكنه لا أمين لا هادي .. بل ظالم ومزعج وسيء وقبيح ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق
ناصر بابكر
تعثر مستحق

* استحق حي الوادي نيالا النقطة التي حصل عليها عن جدارة، بعد أن قدم مباراة كبيرة، وكان الطرف الأفضل خلالها والأكثر تنظيماً وهدوءاً، والجزئية الأخيرة المتعلقة بـ(الهدوء) تعتبر منطقية ومتوقعة، طالما أن الفريق يتواجد في مركز مريح ضمن أندية الوسط بعيداً عن الضغوط، لكن غير المنطقي أن يكون حي الوادي أكثر بذلاً وعطاءً واجتهاداً من المريخ الذي يسعى للظفر باللقب، وهو الهدف الذي يتطلب القتال بقوة في كل جولة والمحافظة على التركيز العالي وإرادة الفوز في كل مباراة.
* حي الوادي الصاعد حديثاً استحق التهنئة على العطاء الذي قدمه، في وقت يستحق فيه المريخ النقد على المردود السيئ، بعد أن ظهر بمستوى ضعيف هو الأسوأ له في النصف الثاني من الموسم، وهي من المباريات النادرة جداً التي لم يشكل خلالها الأحمر خطورة كبيرة على مرمى المنافس، ولم يخلق عدداً كبيراً من الفرص للتسجيل باستثناء محاولات اللحظات الأخيرة، وخصوصاً تسديدة التش في الثواني الأخيرة التي مرت بالقرب من القائم، في وقت اقتصرت فيه خطورة المريخ في الحصة الأولى على محاولتين من كرات ثابتة؛ الأولى نفذها رمضان عجب وتألق حارس أصحاب الأرض في إبعادها، والأخرى نجح بيبو في تسجيلها بعد أن غيرت الكرة مسارها في أحد لاعبي الحائط البشري.
* صحيح أن أرضية الملعب كانت سيئة للحد البعيد، وصحيح أنها لا تصلح لممارسة كرة القدم، شأنها شأن العديد من أرضيات ملاعب الممتاز، لكن هذه الجزئية لا تعفي عناصر المريخ وجهازهم الفني من التقصير، خصوصاً أن أي لاعب سوداني مارس كرة القدم في (الحواري) والروابط وملاعب السودان المختلفة ينبغي أن يكون معتاداً على اللعب في مثل هذه الملاعب.
* تعثر المريخ بالأمس وخسارته لنقطتين ثمينتين نتحمل جميعاً مسئوليته وخصوصاً نحن في الإعلام، بعد أن بالغ الكل في الإطراء على المواهب الشابة المقيدة بكشوفات المريخ التي أمطرها الجميع مدحاً وغزلاً بعد الانتصارات الستة السابقة، وهو نهج عادة تكون لها آثار سلبية وضارة سيما عندما يتخطى المدح حدود المعقول والمثل العامي السوداني يقول (أي شيء يفوت حدو ينقلب ضدو)، لذا فإن المدح يبقى مطلوباً، ولكن بمقدار مع الإشارة لأن الأجدى والأنفع من وجهة نظري الشخصية، هو التركيز على مدح إيجابيات (الفريق كمجموعة) الذي يعتبر مطلوباً في تقديري أكثر من مدح (أفراد في الفريق).
* صحيح أن عناصر الفرقة الحمراء استحقوا الإطراء على ما قدموه في الجولات الفائتة، لكن هنالك حقيقة مهمة ينبغي أن يعلمها كل لاعب في الفريق، وينبغي أن لا تغيب أبداً عن ذهن أي فرد، وهي أن (المريخ يبحث عن اللقب)، وتحقيق ذاك الهدف يتطلب (تحقيق أكبر عدد من الانتصارات) وهي حقيقة متى ما غابت ومتى ما قل التركيز فإن التعثر يبقى قريباً ووارداً، وما يجعل تركيز اللاعبين يقل في العادة من (الناحية الذهنية) يتعلق بالمبالغة في المدح أو المبالغة في الذم، وكلاهما له آثار سلبية وضارة.
* وبما أن الهدف الرئيسي للمريخ هو (الألقاب) فعلى لاعبيه إدراك أنهم مهما أبدعوا ومهما أمتعوا في (بعض الجولات) فإن ذلك لا يعني أنهم صنعوا شيئاً خارقاً للعادة، أو أنهم نجحوا وقدموا المطلوب منهم، لأن المطلوب منهم هو حصد الألقاب، والألقاب تتطلب التواضع والعمل الجاد والمستمر، مع المحافظة على أعلى درجات التركيز واحترام كل المنافسين بلا استثناء.
* عموماً، وكما أشرت قبل عدة أيام فإن الثقة في قدرة المريخ على الظفر بلقب النسخة الحالية تبقى حاضرة وكبيرة، لأنه لا جدال حول حقيقة أنه الفريق الأفضل في المسابقة، ولا خلاف عليها، بشهادة أنصار الند التقليدي أنفسهم، لكن المطلوب من عناصر الأحمر تأكيد أفضليتهم تلك عملياً في كل جولة مع التأمين والتسليم بأن التعثر يعتبر وجهاً من أوجه كرة القدم، ولا يمكن لأي نادٍ تفاديه، وبمثلما ننادي بتقليل المدح على الأفراد والإطراء الزائد عليهم عند الانتصارات، فإننا ننادي بتقليل الذم الزائد عند التعثر والتماسك والإيمان بالفريق، وبقدرته على العودة سريعاً لسكة الانتصارات حتى يحقق اللقب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إشارة حمراء
عبد الباقي الطيب
أقوى رسالة للمفوضية!!



     أكاد أسمع رئيس المريخ المنتخب سوداكال يردد مستغرباً ظلم المفوضية البشع  له: (ظلموني ليه حبسوني ليه أنا ذنبي إيه؟!!) مع الاعتذار لأغنية (خواطر  فيل) التي يؤديها عاشق المريخ الفنان الكبير النور الجيلاني شفاه الله ورد  صوته القوي الجميل والأغنية مهداة من سوداكال للمفوضية !!
    لا ندري  لماذا يصر المفوض الولائي على الاستمرار في استهداف المريخ برفضه غير  المبرر البت في الطعون المقدمة ضد رئيس النادي المنتحب سوداكال!!
     والغريب أنه لا توجد أسباب وجيهة تقوم عليها الطعون ضد سوداكال وكان على  المفوضية رفضها شكلاً قبل النظر في موضوعها كما أفتى بذلك كثير من أهل  الاختصاص القانوني كما لا يوجد كذلك أي أسباب ومبررات لتلكؤ المفوض في البت  فيها اللهم إلا ترصد المريخ وفرملته في الممتاز والتسجيلات القادمة لمصلحة  الهلال وهي مؤامرة واضحة المعالم ولا تفوت على أطفال المريخ ناهيك عن  عقلائهم ؟!!
    ويقيني لو كان المعني بهذه الطعون رئيس نادي الهلال  لرفضتها المفوضية شكلاً وموضوعاً وفي زمن قياسي حتى ولو ثبت لديها ارتكابه  جميع الموبقات وليس إدانته بأحكام قضائية نهائية كما هو واقع رئيس الهلال  اليوم!!
    نتساءل: لماذا يضع المفوض نفسه في هذا الوضع المشين والمشبوه والذي جعل المريخاب يضعونه على رأس قائمة أعداء ناديهم؟!
     لن يستطيع المفوض وشيعته النيل من ناد كبير وعريق كالمريخ الذي تجاوز عمره  المئة عام ويؤيده أكثر من ثلاثة أرباع شعب السودان وخيرة بنيه.. إنهم  واهمون إن ظنوا ذلك مجرد ظن؟!
    الأداء الرائع والنتائج الكبيرة التي  يحققها شباب فريق المريخ في بطولة الممتاز وتصدرهم لها جاءت بعكس ما توقع  مستهدفي المريخ من مفوضية وغيرها وهذه تعتبر أقوى وأهم الرسائل العملية  التي وجهها المريخاب للمفوضية ومن يقف وراءها!!
    وفي الواقع لم يرتفع  أداء شباب المريخ وتزداد عروضهم روعة وحلاوة مقرونة بالقوة والجسارة إلا  بعد تعنت المفوض الواضح في الفصل في الطعون المقدمة ضد رئيس ناديهم سوداكال  وهذه رسالة مهمة وواضحة جداً ويفترض ألا تفوت على فطنة المفوض وأركان حربه  ضد المريخ !!
    وباختصار يقول شباب المريخ للمفوض وأشياعه كلما  تأخرتم في حسم الطعون ضد رئيسنا المنتخب ازددنا قوة في الأداء وروعة في  العروض وتفوقاً في النتائج ولن نفرط في أي نقطة من نقاط البطولة حتى الظفر  بكأسها فاهنأوا بحبس سوداكال ما استطعتم !
    أرادوا فرملة المريخ في  الممتاز فارتدت مؤامراتهم في نحورهم بتعطل فريقهم المفضل في الممتاز وهذه  سنة الله في الكون والديان لا ينام (ومكروا ومكر الله والله خير الماكرين)  !!
    شاء المفوض ومن يقفون وراءه أم أبوا: سيكسب المريخ بطولة الممتاز  أداءً ونتيجة وسيكتسح التسجيلات القادمة ويضم من يريد من نجومها كما اعتاد  على ذلك كل موسم !!
    غداً يصبح الصبح ويتحطم السجن ويفر السجان  الظالم وينقلب السحر على الساحر ويعود سوداكال رئيساً للمريخ بأمر جمعيته  العمومية وليس المفوضية وسنرى يومها أي منقلب ينقلب الظالمون !!
    هذا  المريخ دولة وهذا المريخ شعب وشعب دولة المريخ قوي أبي عزيز فلا يغرنكم  طيبة أهله وتسامحهم وصبرهم على المؤامرات والكيد البين فللصبر حدود وليخش  الظالمون عاقبة الظلم وغضبة الحليم …
    لن يستطيع المفوض وزمرته هز  شعرة في رأس الأسد المريخي ولابد لفيلم سوداكال التراجيدي من نهاية سعيدة  للبطل الأحمر والذي سيجندل خصومه الواحد تلو الآخر وينتصر في نهاية  المطاف!!.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
تعادل بطعم الخسارة

     لم يقدم المريخ بالأمس ما يشفع له بأن يحصد نقاط المباراة ويكسب اللقاء  والواضح أن عدم احترم المنافس والمستوى غير المقنع للاعبين هو السبب  الرئيسي في التفريط في نقطتين ثمينتين.
    لن نتحدث عن أرضية الملعب  فقد استطاع المريخ أن يتقدم ويحرز الهدف الأول فما الذي كان يمنع أن يجتهد  اللاعبون أكثر ويقاتلوا ليحرزوا هدفاً يؤمن لهم الهدف الأول ويحقق الفوز.
     نتيجة منطقية جداً على الرغم من تقدم المريخ في الشوط الأول في ظل وجود  حكم متربص ينتظر كل تدخل من المريخ ليحتسب مخالفة وتنطلق صافرته في سرعة  البرق إذا احتكّ لاعب من المريخ مع لاعب من الوادي.
    صحيح أن لاعبي  المريخ لم يقدموا المرجو منهم ولم يظهروا بالمستوى المطلوب ولم يحترموا  أبناء نيالا والواضح أن السداسية التي هزت شباك تريعة البجا أدخلت الغرور  في نفوس اللاعبين وبدل أن تمنحهم دفعة معنوية للتشبث بالصدارة بفارق النقاط  إلا أنهم عادوا لمربع حسابات الأهداف.
    لم يظهر اللاعبون بجدية  واستسلموا للغرور وأرضية الملعب وحدها ليست سبباً في التعادل أو تقبل شباك  منجد لهدف إذا حسم فرسان المريخ المباراة بهدف ثان.
    المستوى الذي  ظهر به اللاعبون يجب أن يراجعوا ويحاسبوا أنفسهم فما قدموه بالأمس بعيد كل  البعد عن روح المريخ وبسالة أبناء المريخ وكان عليهم المحافظة على الهدف  إذا لم يكن بالمقدور إضافة هدف يعزز الفوز.
    فقدنا نقطتين ثمينتين  بسبب عدم احترام المنافس وعلى المهندس معالجة الأخطاء وتنبية اللاعبين بأن  الدوري لم يُحسم بعد وتبقت مباريات مهمة وفقدان أي نقطة ليس في الصالح.
     وليتذكر لاعبو المريخ أن الحكام بالمرصاد وليس الأمين الهادي وحده الذي  سيتجاهل احتساب المخالفات ويهدي التعادل لمنافسي المريخ فهناك حكام أسوأ  منه.
    صحيح أن الأمين الهادي صاحب أضعف شخصية بين الحكام وينافس ياسر  الله جابو والفاشل أبوشنب في السوء وما فعله بالأمس يؤكد أن هذا الحكم لن  يتطور.
    في الدقيقة السادسة احتسب مخالفة على الغربال بطريقة مضحكم  حيث أن مدافع الوادي قفز ورمى نفسه على جسم الغربال والمضحك أن نفس الطريقة  احتسب بها مخالفة على المريخ حينما قفز نمر مع ديكور موسى فانطلقت صافرة  ضعيف الشخصية الأمين ليحتسب مخالفة على صلاح نمر مما يؤكد أن الحكم تعامل  مع حالة واحدة بطريقة مخجلة.
    أما مخرج الملاعب فلم يتكرم بإعادة  المخالفة ولا نعلم السبب الذي جعل المخرج يتجاهل إعادة اللقطة ليقف الجميع  على المخالفة ونشاهد ما المخالفة التي ارتكبها الغربال.
    الدقيقة 11  احتسب الأمين ضعيف الشخصية مخالفة على حي الوادي فاحتج أبناء نيالا بقوة  وتجمهروا حول الحكم الضعيف وهو يتفرج على الاحتجاجات وكان القانون يمنح  اللاعب الحق في الاحتجاج بطريقة سخيفة.
    الدقيقة 51 ركنية للمريخ  احتسبها ركلة مرمى للوادي نيالا ثم في الدقيقة 54 عكس حالة تدخل ديكور على  التش فاحتسب المخالفة على التش.
    لاحظنا مصعب عمر عند رمية التماس رجله داخل الملعب والحكم المساعد معاذ محمد توم يتفرج.
    الحكم الضعيف الأمين أشهر البطاقة الصفراء في وجه صلاح نمر في مخالفة لا تستحق حتى أن نعتبرها مخالفة.
     ما فعله الأمين الهادي هو أنموذج مصغّر لما سيحدث في المباريات المتبقية  ليس لسبب أكثر من أن هؤلاء الحكام فاقدي الموهبة ويحتاجون لمن يدرسهم  القانون ويعلمهم أبجديات القانون.
    لن ينصلح حال الحكام طالما أن مثل  حكم الأمس ضعيف الشخصية يسرح ويمرح في الدوري غير الممتاز الذي يشرف عليه  اتحاد أزرق يضم لجاناً زرقاء هدفها زعزعة استقرار المريخ إذا تصدر.
     بالأمس تعمد الأمين الهادي أن يحتسب مخالفات لصالح حي الوادي نيالا إذل  تدافع لاعبون تدافعاً عادياً بينما يتجاهل أي تدخل بنفس الكيفية التي احتسب  بها مخالفة على المريخ.
    نُذكّر خير السيد عبدالقادر بما قاله سعد العمدة في برنامج البحث عن هدف وحديثه عن الحكام وعن الأشياء التي تحدث تحت الطاولة.
     وجود مجدي شمس الدين وصلاح صالح والنجومي في السابق اعتبرناه هو سبب الفشل  في أداء الحكام ومستوياتهم المهزوزة وعندما سقط صلاح ومجدي استبشرنا خيراً  واعتقدنا أن الحكام سيرتقون بمستوياتهم ولكن ما يحدث مخجل ومحزن.
     رفض شكوى حي الوادي في مشاركة لاعب المدفور الطاهر الحاج كان متوقعاً فهذه  اللجنة تضم غلاة الصفيراب وتواجدهم في الاتحاد ليس من أجل خدمة الكرة  السودانية فهل من المعقول أن تُرفض شكوى مكتملة الأركان.
    كل  الإثباتات متوفرة ولكن من أين يأتي البعض بضمير ليحكموا بالعدل من هذه  الشكوى فقط يتضح تماماً أن أي نادٍ يشتكي في الهلال لن يجني إلا السراب.
     كان متوقعاً جداً أن تكون قرارات اللجنة المنظمة بخصوص شكوى الوادي نيالا  أن تكون ظالمة وبائسة وهزيلة فهل من المنطقى أن تضم اللجنة صفيراباً لا هم  لهم إلا خدمة الزنطور فيحكموا بالعدل.
    هذا الاتحاد الأزرق ولجانه  الزرقاء التي يقودها متعصبون وغالبيتهم من مجوعة الخراب التي تسببت في  التجميد ستورد الكرة السودانية مورد الهلاك إذا لم يتحرك جمهور المريخ  ويحسم هذه الفوضى الزرقاء.
    ما زالت هناك مباريات تحتاج للتركيز  والالتفاف أكثر حول الفريق وتشجيع اللاعبين وحتماً سيتعثر المدعوم إذا كان  هناك حكم يخاف الله ويأكل حلالاً ويطبق القانون على الملاكمين والمصارعين  في الفرقة الصفرية.
    أغلقوا ملف حي الوادي نيالا فأمامكم الأصعب.
    كاريكا بل راسك
    سؤال بريء: هل هناك من ينتظر عدلاً من لجان يقودها متعصبون؟!!.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ببساطة
احمد محمد عمر
البحث عن التمثيل الخارجي

     لم يحدث أن كان الممتاز ساخناً كما هو الحال هذا الموسم ولم يحدث أن بلغت  الإثارة مداها إلا هذا الموسم.. ولم يحدث أن كان التحكيم سيئاً كما هذا  الموسم.. ولم يحدث تغيير للمدربين كما حدث هذا الموسم.. ولم تحدث تعادلات  بين الفرق كما هذا الموسم.. وحتى الأسبوع 27 من الممتاز وكل الفرق لعبت 27  مباراة وأكثر الفرق تعادلاً فرق هلال أم درمان، الخرطوم الوطني، هلال  كادوقلي، الشرطة القضارف، مريخ نيالا، مريخ كوستي، الرابطة كوستي، حي العرب  بورتسودان، وأهلي مدني، المباريات بالنسبة لأي فريق متذبذبة يوم في  العلالي ويم في الأسافل الفرق ككل وبعض اللاعبين والإصابات والكروت  الملوّنة المجانية تطارد اللاعبين على حسب هوى التحكيم ولقاء الهلال القادم  والثبوت طرد المدافع الفولاذي بكري بشير في لقاء الرابطة حتى لا يشارك في  لقاء هلال أم درمان.. ويبدأ القيم من جديد بالنسبة للتحكيم المنحاز الموجه.

المنافسة في التمثيل

     يكاد المركز الأول والثاني للمتاز ينحصر بين المريخ والهلال حيث الفارق  بينهما في النقاط والمركز الثالث أهلي الخرطوم (63-48) \15 نقطة بمثابة (5)  مباريات والقصد أن القمة تحتاج للفوز في مباراتين فقط من الستة الباقية  وهذا يعني أن المنافسة على مركزي دوري أبطال إفريقيا قد انحصرت بين المريخ  والهلال.. ويبقى مركز التمثيل بالنسبة لكأس الاتحاد منحصراً بين أهلي  الخرطوم، هلال الأبيض، الخرطوم الوطني، هلال كادوقلي، وأهلي شندي وربما  يدخل حي الوادي والشرطة القضارف واللذان ضمنا البقاء في الممتاز بنسبة  كبيرة.
    وتبقى (9) فرق هي الأمل والأهلي عطبرة ومريخ نيالا وتريعة  البجا ومريخ كوستي والرابطة كوستي وحي العرب بورتسودان ومريخ الفاشر وأهلي  مدني مهددة بالهبوط خاصة الفرق الحاصدة 25 نقطة وما تحت وهي فرق كوستي ولكل  25 نقطة وحي العرب 24 نقطة ومريخ الفاشر وأهلي مدني ولكل 21 نقطة ونذكر أن  هناك 7 مباريات لكل فريق هي بمثابة 21 نقطة وهي كافية عند الفوز لأي فريق  أن يبقى في كلية الممتاز.

هل هناك رائحة تواطؤ

    حتى  الأسبوع 27 لم يكن هناك خبر للتواطؤ بل لم يكن بالفعل لا لأنه ذهب من غير  رجعة ولكن لأن 9 فرق تتنافس على التمثيل ومثلها يتنافس على البقاء ولكن  الأسبوع الـ28 والـ29 والثلاثين سوف يحدد من الذي سيودع ومن الذي لن يلحق  بفرق التمثيل الخارجي.
    وعندها سيبدأ التواطؤ دون شك وحتى لا تكون (ميتة وخم تراب) سقوط بدون فائدة مالية، لكن هل هناك من يكتشف التواطؤ وهل هناك عقاب؟
     ربما ظهرت أكثر من بري قيت في الدوري المحلي سابقاً بين المريخ وبري والتي  انتهت بفوز المريخ (8 صفر) بسببها ألغى الوزير الهلالي يومها الدوري دون  أن يكون عنده دليل على التوطؤ لكنه الانحياز.. ونفس هذا الوزير والمريخ  يستعد لافتتاح ناديه بتشريف المشير نميري عليه رحمة الله وهذه المرة ومن  شقيق الوزير وأيضاً هو أزرق أشار إلى نميري من أن صحته لا تساعده على  الحضور لافتتاح النادي، على أية حال الوقت بدري للحكم على البقاء والسقوط  والحكم على المتأهلين للمشاركة في كأس الاتحاد.. وتبقى العين الحمراء من  لجنة التحكيم والدولي عامر عثمان رئيس اللجنة المقرب من البروف شداد مما  يعني أنه سيقرر بثقة في المتلاعبين من الحكام.. وما أكثرهم فلان أولهم  وعلان آخرهم.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم
ابوعاقلة اماسا
 أسامه عطا المنان الذي لا يعرفونه..!

·  لم يتوقع أحد أنصار مجموعة الإصلاح والنهضة أن يحصل أسامه عطا المنان على  مجموع أصوات تؤهله للتعادل مع منافسه نصر الدين حميدتي مع عدم التكافؤ في  مقارنات الخبرة والمؤهلات، وبعد الحصار العنيف الذي ضرب على الأول، وشبكة  المؤامرات التي أحيكت ونصبت حوله بإتقان، والضرب المركز الذي وجه إليه من  سنوات مضت.. فقد تعامل معه البعض وكأنهم ينهالون على حية رقطاء بالضرب على  رأس مجموعته، ورأسها كان هو أمين مال مجموعة التطوير فكان التركيز عليها  والعين على معتصم ومجدي.. ولكن ثمة حقائق يجب أن تكشف هنا وتوضع أمام  متابعي كرة القدم ومشجعيها على الأقل لأنها جزء من التأريخ ويجب علينا  تدوينه حتى يكون عبرة للأجيال القادمة لتستفيد منه في بناء مواقفها  وأفكارها ومشروعاتها وشخصيتها كذلك.
· كل قادة العمل الرياضي، وتحديداً  إداريي الدوري الممتاز وهم جزء مهم من مكونات الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم،  وأعضاء ومناديب الإتحادات المحلية كانوا ومازالوا يدركون براءة أسامة عطا  المنان من تلك الإتهامات التي طالته فيما يخص أموال الإتحاد، ويدركون أكثر  من غيرهم حقيقة أن من إستهدفوا تلك المجموعة لعبوا بخبث (سياسي) على ثغرة  الفوضى في إدارة المال وهي السمة المشتركة لكل المؤسسات الرياضية، وأن  هنالك من ينفق على الأندية الكبيرة عشرات المليارات ولكن إذا إحتكم الناس  لمؤسسية العمل وضرورة الإلتزام بالضبط المستندي والعمل الممنهج في إدارة  المال فسوف تستقبل السجون العشرات منهم وتتوقف العملية الرياضية على إثر  ذلك لأننا وبطبيعتنا كرياضيين نركن للأسلوب التلقائي أكثر، وغير مستعدين  للإنضباط بقواعد العمل المؤسسي من ضبط مستندي وما شابه ذلك.. بل نحتاج  لسنوات طويلة حتى ننسجم مع التعديلات الجديدة فيما يخص إدارة المال في عصر  الإحتراف.. وكذلك في الفصل في التخصصات مثل قضية وكالة تاكس وأسامه عطال  المنان ومجدي.. فالواقع يؤكد أنه لولا هذه الوكالة لعجز ثنائي القمة  والأندية التي تمثل السودان عن السفر والمشاركات الخارجية، بنظام  الإستدانة.
· لن نجامل أسامه عطا المنان لو أننا جردنا الحساب ووجدناه  فعلاً قد إيتفاد من هذه العمليات وأن ما قدمه لهذه الأندية التي تمثلنا  خارجياً وفرق الدوري الممتاز، ولكننا شاهدنا بأعيننا رئيس نادي الهلال أشرف  الكاردينال، وسمعناه يطلب من أسامه تولي إجراءات تسفير الفريق للمشاركة في  البطولة الأفريقية دون أن يمد له جنيهاً واحداً.. وبالفعل تغادر بعثات  القمة في أسوأ ظروفها المادية وتشارك وتحقق الإنتصارات ولكن لأن هنالك من  قصد التعتيم وإخفاء الحقائق والتشويش الإعلامي لن يتحدث أحد عن الخدمات  التي يقدمها أسامه عطا المنان شخصياً لهذه الأندية.. غير أن الحقيقة  البيضاء هنا أنها من أسباب التعاطف الكبير معه، ومن الأسباب المباشرة التي  أهلته لأن يحقق أعلى نسبة أصوات في مجموعته، وكان قريباً من إحداث الإختراق  العظيم في مجموعة شداد لولا أنه رأى الإنسحاب والمغادرة.
· كل  الرياضيين كانوا على يقين أن الرجل سيكتسج منافسه حميدتي في جولة الإعادة،  لأن القاصي والداني يعلم أن ما يستطيع تقديمه أسامه لهذه الأندية من جهة  حلحلة مشكلاتها الروتينية لن يستيطع نصر الدين تقديم نسبة ولو ضئيلة منه،  حتى أعضاء مجموعة شداد وبما تلقوه من تعليمات صارمة وتهديدات غير منطقية  والتوجيهات بضرورة التصويت لحميدتي..
· كانت بعض أندية الممتاز ترسل  بعثات فرقها إلى الخرطوم وتتصل بأمين مال الإتحاد ليتولى ترتيب الإقامة  والصرف عليها حتى الإعاشة والترحيل، وهذا ما رأيناه بأم أعيننا ولم ينقله  لنا أحد حتى نقول أنه مغرض وصاحب مصلحة، وعرفنا عن الرجل الكرم والشجاعة  عندما كان يسجل حضوره بإنتظام بمباني إتحاد الكرة ليواجه مناديب الإتحادات  المحلية والأندية من الدوري الممتاز والتأهيلي ليناقشهم بهدوء ويعرف  مشكلاتهم ويحلها.. فالحقيقة التي لا مراء فيها أن أندية الممتاز تمر بضوائق  مالية متفاوتة، وتعاني شح الداعمين وضعف قدرات قياداتها، وأحياناً تمر  بظروف قاسية لدرجة أنها لو لم تلجأ لأمثال أسامة وبعض الخيرين في الوسط  الرياضي ولعلاقاتها فإنها ستعجز عن الحضور لأداء المباريات وتلك هي الكارثة  الكبرى لو أن نادٍ قد تخلف عن إحدى مبارياته لأنه لم يتمكن من الحضور بسبب  عدم وجود المال.
· أسامه قدم دعومات للأندية والإتحادات تقدر  بالمليارات لتسيير النشاط، متحملاً أعباءه وأعباء غيره في العمل الإداري  بمبنى الطابا بالخرطوم (2).. وقد شبهته من قبل باللاعب الفعال في خط وسط  الفريق.. تؤكد الإحصائيات أنه أكثر من يركض.. وأفضل من يتسلم.. وأكثر من  ينتزع الكرات من الخصوم وأكثر من يمرر.. ولكن نسبة التمريرات الخاطئة تكون  عالية وذلك طبيعي جداً لأنه الأعلى نسبة في الإستلام والحركة ولابد أن  يخطيء.. مثل جندي نميري في أيامه الأخيرة مع المريخ وبدرالدين قلق الذي لم  يجد أنصار الفريق والنقاد تبريراً وهو يلعب كل مرة مع مجموعة جديدة من  اللاعبين لا يفهموا طريقة لعبه وتمريراته فحسبت عليهما فغادرا رغم  فعاليتهما.
· غادر أسامه عطا المنان مقعد أمانة مال الإتحاد بعد أن نفذت  ضده أخطر ما يمكن حياكته من مؤامرات في الوسط الرياضي، ويكفي ان سيف  الكاملين الذي أثار القضية وإلتقطها البعض وأطلق عليها ملف فساد عاد وأدلى  بأعترافات خطيرة أكدت ان الموضوع ليس أكثر من مؤامرة أحيكت بليل.. ولكنها  فشلت في تغيير قناعات بعض الرياضيين في واحد من أخلص أفراد الوسط  الرياضي..!
· على المستوى الشخصي يشهد كل من تعامل مع هذا الرجل عن قرب  بالسلوك القويم، وأنه متدين وملتزم.. ويتعفف عن كل المكاسب الرخيصة التي  ترميه في الشبهات.. وأنه مقدام على فعل الخير ومبادر ومحاور جيد لحل  المشكلات والأزمات التي يعج بها الوسط الرياضي.. وهذه هي الصفات التي أهلته  ليكون خياراً لأمانة الحزب الحاكم برغم أنه ينتمي للحزب الإتحادي.. ومن  ناحية الكفاءة يكفي أنه رجل متطور وطموح.. حقق مكاسب عامة للسودان كواحد من  الكوادر التي يعتمد عليها لمراقبة الأحداث المهمة على مستوى القارة..  تربطه علاقات بأعلى هرك كرة القدم في القارة.. لذلك نتمسك بالمبدأ المهم  الذي ورثناه من السابقين في الوسط الرياضة وهو أن أسامه يستحق (شكراً) على  الأقل.. بدلاً عن البحث في ثغرات أداء الإتحاد للنيل منه.
حواشي
·  إذا أردتم معرفة ما قدمه أسامه للأندية السودانية من مواقف ودعومات من حر  ماله لا تسألوا الصحفيين وإنما أسألوا إداريي الأندية.. المريخ والهلال  أولاً.. أسألوا الكاردينال وجمال الوالي لتعرفوا الحقيقة.
· إخفاقات  إتحاد معتصم جعفر سر الختم كثيرة.. ونحن من بادر بتوجيه النقد لهم.. ولكن  واحدة من أخبث المؤامرات أحيكت ضدهم وأخرجت الممارسات الرياضية من مضمونها  المميز ومن صفاتها الجمالية الجذابة ولوثت الأجواء بشكل جعلنا نتوقع الكثير  من توابع هذا الزلزال والإفرازات التي تركتها هذه المؤامرات على البنيان  الإجتماعي للأسرة الرياضية.
· في الإنتخابات قبل الماضية كانت الهتافات  ضد شداد.. وعندما ناصرناه ووصفنا ما حدث له بالخيانة أخرجوننا من الملة  ووصفونا بالرجعية.. والآن هم أنفسهم يهتفون له بملء الأفواه بينما نعترض  نحن أيضاَ على الطريقة التي تم بها التغيير.. ونثبت معلومة أن هذه الطريقة  تترك آثاراً تعمل في النفوس خراباً ودماراً.
· تعيش القاعدة الجماهيرية  المريخية حصاد صبرها الطويل هذه الأيام، ويمر فريق الكرة بفترة ألق طال عنه  زمناً.. بعد أن هدأت الأحوال والعواصف حول الفريق ووجد اللاعبون أنفسهم في  حالة تساعدهم على تقديم أفضل ما لديهم من مستويات.
· تألق جماعي وروح  معنوية تؤهل الفريق جماعة وأفراد لحسم لقب الدوري بإكتساح بقية الفرق ومن  ثم تقديم مستويات أفضل في البطولات الألإريقية في العام القادم بمشيئة الله  ما لم يحدث ما يعكر صفو الأمور داخل هذا النادي.
· نرجو ألا يظهر علينا  بعض الأدعياء بفكرة أن المدرب أقل قامة من الفريق وأن وأن.. فما شهدناه من  طفرة واستقرار لمحمد موسى فيه نصيب الأسد.. فهذا المدرب الشاب يخطط وينفذ  ويحاور الإداريين ويطرح الأفكار بنضج كبير يستحق به الفرصة الكاملة.
· الآن ستعود جماهير الأحمر للمدرجات لأنها ستجد المتعة حاضرة وبساتين الفريق قد أينعت وأزهرت من جديد.
· محمد هاشم التكت.. الرئة الثالثة لفرقة المريخ.. الأكثر ثباتاً وألقاً.
·  من يتحكمون في ملف الطعون هم أنفسهم من أداروا ملف أسامه عطا المنان في  الإتحاد.. تأملوا في تفاصيل هذين الحدثين لتستنبطوا المعلومات وتعرفوا من  أين يبدأ تحليل الأحداث وإلى أين ينتهي..!؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة 
مامون ابو شيبة
نتيجة متوقعة ..

لم  نفاجأ بنتيجة المريخ المخيبة في نيالا أمس لأن المريخ عودنا على التعثر في  المباريات النهارية على ملاعب سيئة وبالذات في الفاشر ونيالا وكادوقلي..
بل  إن المريخ أصبح يتعثر حتى داخل ملعبه بأمدرمان مع مثل هذه الفرق بسبب  التهاون والتراخي، علماً إن هذه المباريات عادة يديرها حكام يتحاملون على  المريخ بشكل غريب.. مثل المدعو ياسر الله جابو الذي تسبب في تعادل المريخ  مع مريخ نيالا داخل القلعة الحمراء.
ومريخ الفاشر أيضاً تعادل مع المريخ  في القلعة الحمراء، ثم تعادل معه على ملعب النقعة في الفاشر بمعاونة حكم  الفاشر صبري محمد فضل (صبري الفاشل)..
وأمس ساعد الحكم الأمين الهادي  فريق حي الوادي ليخرج متعادلاً مع المريخ.. فقد ظهر تحامل هذا الحكم على  المريخ من بداية المباراة عندما قفز مدافع الوادي على رقبة محمد عبدالرحمن  وسحقه بجسمه الضخم على أرضية الملعب وأوشك أن يخرجه مصاباً بعد أن استغرق  علاج ميدو داخل وخارج الملعب خمس دقائق.. ووسط الدهشة الشديدة عكس الحكم  اللئيم المتحامل على المريخ، المخالفة لصالح المدافع!!
والله العظيم هذه  الحالة المبكرة التي عكسها الحكم الأمين الهادي جعلتني أشعر مع بداية  المباراة إن المريخ لن يسلم أمام حي الوادي يوم أمس وقد صدق حدسي!!
احتسب  الأمين الهادي عشرات الفاولات ضد لاعبي المريخ ومعظمها كانت فاولات وهمية،  إذ لا توجد مخالفات واضحة تستحق فأي (هبشة) من جانب لاعب في المريخ يسارع  الحكم بإطلاق صافرته المشروخة.. بينما تجاهل الكثير من المخالفات الحقيقية  التي ارتكبها لاعبو الوادي..!!
لقد حذرنا فريق المريخ من مباراة أمس  التي تقام نهاراً على ملعب سيء للغاية وحذرناهم من الركون على هدف وحيد إذا  كان التحكيم متحاملاً حتى لا يتكرر سيناريو الفاشر.. ولكن يبدو إن  تحذيراتنا لم تصل الجهازالفني واللاعبين..
ونود أن نكرر هنا تحذيراتنا  للجهاز الفني واللاعبين من مباراة مريخ نيالا حيث لن تختلف عن مباراة الأمس  طالما أنها مباراة نهارية على أرضية سيئة، مع احتمالات التحكيم المتحامل  على الضيوف..
كل احتمالات النتيجة في المباراة الثانية واردة، ومن  الممكن أن يخسر المريخ العاصمي أو يتعادل، لا قدر الله، إذا لم يضاعف  اللاعبون الجهد ويسكبون العرق ويتعاملون بجدية شديدة من بداية المباراة إلى  نهايتها.. وليتذكر لاعبو المريخ إن مريخ نيالا كان قد انتزع التعادل منهم  في أمدرمان، لعل ذلك يجعلهم يستشعرون خطر المواجهة الثانية..
أمس ظهر  جميع لاعبي المريخ في حالة سيئة كعادتهم في المباريات النهارية على الملاعب  التعبانة.. كما أخطأ محمد موسى بالمجاملة عندما أشرك مامادو ليرتدي شارة  الكابتنية.. وأجلس بكري على الدكة.. فمامادو لاعب كحيان وميت والمباراة  كانت تتطلب وجود مهاجم سريع وقوى مثل بكري!!
كما أن الاصرار على  المهاجمة من العمق حيث الزحمة، قتل معظم هجمات المريخ.. لاسيماً إن التش  كان مراقباً بأكثر من لاعب!! فمثل هذه المباريات تحتاج لتشتيت لاعبي الخصم  وفك الرقابة بتركيز الهجوم عبر الجناحين والاكثار من العرضيات، هوائية  وأرضية..
كلام خطير للمفوض!!

ورد إن أمين خزينة المريخ الصادق مادبو ذكر إن المفوض أخبره بأن موضوع الطعون خرج من يده!!!
هذا كلام خطير للغاية ويعني إن الجهات العدلية غير مستقلة.. وتتعرض لتدخلات حتى لا تطبق القانون!!
الوزير  الولائي قال لأهل المريخ إنه لا يستطيع التدخل في موضوع الطعون لأن  المفوضية جهة عدلية ويجب أن تكون مستقلة.. وهذا هو نفس كلام السيد والي  ولاية الخرطوم لوفد المريخ..
هاهي المفوضية وعلى لسان المفوض تعترف  بأنها لم تعد مستقلة كجهة عدلية، بتدخل جهات (لم تسمها) ومنعها من تطبيق  القانون فيما يخص طعون مرشح الرئاسة الأوحد بالمريخ.. ادم سوداكال!!
طالما أن المفوضية عجزت عن القيام بواجبها في جمعية المريخ العمومية فعلى الوزير التدخل الفوري لتقويم هذا الخلل..
وعلى  مجلس المريخ أن يذهب اليوم قبل الغد للوزير ويخطره بفشل المفوضية في  القيام بواجباتها وفشلها في تطبيق القانون مما ألحق ضرراً كبيراً بنادي  المريخ يتمثل في عدم إعتماد رئيس لمجلس الإدارة..
وإذا لم يبادر الوزير بتحرك سريع للتصدي للتدخل الخطير.. فليتجه مجلس المريخ للسيد والي ولاية الخرطوم..
ويمكن للمجلس مقاضاة المفوضية للمحكمة الإدارية لفشلها في حسم قضية الطعون المقدمة ضد مرشح الرئاسة الأوحد في المريخ..
التغول  على حرية المفوضية كجهة عدلية ومنعها من اكمال إجراءات الجمعية العمومية  لنادي المريخ.. سينسف جمعية المريخ العمومية كلها وسيدخل النادي في متاهة  كبيرة لا يعلم أحد مدى عواقبها..
كان الأسلم والأرحم للجهات التي تدخلت  في اختصاصات المفوضية أن تطلب منها قبول الطعون ضد سوداكال وابعاده عن  رئاسة المريخ.. فهذا على الأقل سيأتي في إطار القانون.. ويبعد الجميع من  الدخول في متاهات خطيرة..
يبدو أنه لا خيار لمجلس المريخ سوي اللجوء  للفيفا وابعاد المفوضية من الإشراف على انتخابات المريخ والاتجاه للاتحاد  العام حسب النظام الأساسي الجديد.. وإن أدى ذلك لتجميد السودان.
المصائب لا تأتي فرادى

ورد  إن الفيفا أمهل المريخ 48 ساعة فقط لدفع حقوق النيجيري وارغو وإلا سيعاقب  المريخ تلقائياً بخصم 6 نقاط من رصيده في الدوري وربما حرمان النادي من  تعاقدات الأجانب لمدة عامين.
كنا نظن إن اشكالية حقوق وارغو قد انتهت  بتسديد مبالغه من استحقاقات المريخ في الكاف.. حسب ما اشيع مؤخراً.. ولكن  وضح إن المريخ لم يدفع للاعب حتى الآن وهذه مصيبة!!
والمصيبة الأكبر ضيق مهلة الإنذار أي إن قرار خصم النقاط سينفذ اليوم إذا فشل المريخ في تسديد المبلغ الدولاري الكبير!!
نأمل  أن يكون صحيحاً إن المريخ سيسعى لتحويل مبلغ الخمسين ألف دولار اليوم  لوكيل اللاعب.. وألا يفشل هذا المسعى.. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله..

*

----------


## ابوالعلاء ابومازن

*بايجاز
ابوالعلاء محمد البشير
هذا هو اتحاد شداد !
·       قلناها ونكررها بأن المريخ سيكون هو الخاسر الاول من عودة شداد خاصة بعد انضمامه لمجموعة المدهش (وناس الرهيفة التنقد) والتى تسببت في تجميد النشاط الكروي بالسودان ذلك القرار الذي تضرر منه المريخ وهلال الابيض بعد ان كان المدعوم قد حجز موقعه (الطيش) في مجموعته الافريقية .
·       قلنا وكتبنا وحذرنا اهل المريخ من التفريط في عودة شداد الى سدة الحكم وهو في هذه السن التى لاتسمح له بالحركة والمتابعة كما كان يحدث سابقا.. ومع ذلك عاد لقيادة الاتحاد ضمن مجموعة تضم عددا كبيرا من مشجعي الهلال وبعضهم كان يعمل في ادارات اندية هلالية مثل الفاتح بانيه .
·       بدأ اتحاد شداد بجانب مشجعي الهلال الذين احتلوا اللجان المؤثرة في الاتحاد مثل لجنة المسابقات التى ترأسها مشجع الهلال الاب وامين مال هلال كادقلي السابق الفاتح بانيه ونائبه رمزي القضارف المترصد المريخ حتي عندما كان خارج هذه المنظومة .
·       لجنة ناس الرهيفة التنقد وضعت برمجة قاسية وغريبة للمريخ فيما تبقي من مباريات في الدوري او الكأس ونفس اللجنة التى اعلنت من قبل بأن مباراة المريخ والاهلي شندي على كأس السودان ستلعب بأستاد الخرطوم عادت لتنكر قرارها وتلحسه بكل (خجل) وتؤكد ان المباراة ستكون بشندي .
·       في ذات الوقت وضعت اللجنة طريقا معبدا للنادي المدلل والمدعوم الطبيعي فى البطولتين ويكفي ان المدعوم سيلعب مباراته في كأس السودان امام هلال الابيض وان كسبها (لاقدر الله ) سيلعب النهائي ايضا داخل ولاية الخرطوم .
·       نعود ونقول بأن اتحاد شداد بجانب مشجعي الهلال الموجودين ضمن ذمرته سيكون عائقا للمريخ خلال المواسم القادمة وتكفي ان هذه هي البداية الحقيقية لمجموعة (ناس الرهيفة التنقد) لذلك نتمني ان يكون لمجلس المريخ متابعة دقيقة لما سيحدث من قبل هؤلاء القوم والذين لايثق فيهم اي مريخي .
·       مجموعة المدهش التى يترأسها حاليا شداد وتضم ناس الرهيفة التنقد والذين يحاولون ابعاد الكادر المؤهل والاداري المميز سعادة اللواء الدكتور عامر عبدالرحمن عن منظومة الاتحاد ستشكل خصما عنيدا للمريخ وربنا يستر بس .
الجدية مطلوبة ياشباب !
·       غدا يخوض المريخ مباراته الثانية بنيالا امام مضيفه مريخ البحير في لقاء نتوقع ان يكون مثيرا وقويا خاصة بعد الفوز الذي حققه مريخ نيالا قبل ايام على ضيفه الخرطوم الوطني بهدف دون رد .
·       والمريخ الذي خرج بالتعادل امام الوادي قبل ان يقدم لاعبيه ما يشفع لهم يتوقع انصاره ان يعود الزعيم الى سكة الانتصارات والعروض القوية والتى اسعدت الشفوت في المباريات التى سبقت مواجهة الوادي .
·       المدرب الشاب محمد موسي بالتأكيد يكون قد قام بمعالجة السلبيات العديدة التى شهدتها المباراة السابقة خاصة فيما يتعلق بالتهديف وسوء اداء الوسط خلال زمن تلك المباراة وبماراة اليوم تعني الكثير للاعبي المريخ والذين عليهم ان يؤدوا بجدية واحترام كبير للمنافس والذي يستحق الاحترام فعلا .
·       ونتمني ان يبعد المهندس اللاعب مامادو عن المشاركة اساسيا منذ انطلاقة المباراة بل يجب ان يبدأ اللاعب بكري المدينة صاحب الخبرة الكبيرة والمجهود الوافر .. بجانب ثنائيته وتفاهمه مع زميله الغربال .
·       وسط الملعب يجب ان يختار له الجهاز الفني افضل العناصر حتي تعود اللمسة المميزة في اداء المريخ وجماهير النادي تنتظر ان يعود فريقها الى سكة الانتصارات بداية من لقاء الغد بأذت الله تعالي .
نقاط مؤجزة !
·       اتمني ان اشاهد مباراة للمدعوم دون ان يجد دعما من التحكيم ومباراة الامس تحكي عن فساد التحكيم فعلا .
·       الى متي سيظل حال المدعومين بهذه الطريقة والى متي سينتظرون دعم الحكام حتي يحققوا انتصاراتهم المزعومة .
·       غدا يجب ان يكون لاعبي المريخ عند حسن الظن بهم وان يعودوا الى مربع الابداع الكروي.
·       غدا لابد من تحقيق الانتصار حتي يعزز الاحمر صدارته وان يؤكد رغبة لاعبيه في الفوزبلقب البطولة .
·       مجلة الزعيم الالكترونية تتقدم من نجاح الى نجاح بقيادة الربان الماهر عمنا الصادق الشايب .
·       وكوكبة مميزة من المريخاب مثل الاخ الطيب تمبول احد المكاسب المريخية عبر المنتديات المريخية المعروفة .
·       والمجلة الالكترونية للزعيم تواكب الاخبار وتنشر الاحدث وتتابع بدقة ما يجري داخل المريخ والساحة الرياضية بصورة عامة .
·       كل الشكر للقائمين على امرها وشكرا للمريخي القح الصادق الشايب ومن معه من كوكبة مريخية معروفة .
·       اتمني ان يتابع الشفوت هذه المجلة الموجودة على النت فقط ابحث عنها بإسم (مجلة الزعيم الالكترونية) وستجدها وستبهرك.
·       الاف التهاني والتبريكات للاخ المريخي والصديق الغالي حافظ الزين ود العالياب بمناسبة عقد قرانه .
·       كل الامنيات لابن المريخ الوفي واحد رواد النادي المعروفين حافظ بالتوفيق في حياته الزوجية الجديدة .






*

----------

